# Staying @ Hard Rock Hotel, Portofino Bay Resort, or Royal Pacific Resort? Start here!



## AlexandNessa

.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

You sure have been a busy bee!


----------



## damo

Parking is $12 per night for self park and $15 for valet.


----------



## sears82

haha yeah very busy huh?? ..I ve been told is a very nice place to be huh??
cheers


----------



## appleseed1

Sorry new to this ... is it true that you get preferred ride access if you book at the Hard Rock Hotel?

Thx.


----------



## angela3676

appleseed1 said:


> Sorry new to this ... is it true that you get preferred ride access if you book at the Hard Rock Hotel?
> 
> Thx.


 
Appleseed1

Yes, its called front of the line access "FOTL".  You get this if you stay at any one of the three Universal hotels.


----------



## Grendalynn

Marking this page.....


----------



## auctionmaster

AlexandNessa said:


> *On-site resort FAQs*
> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://vacationaddiction.com/chose-your-vacations/vacation-questions-pages/2691/hitting-the-beech-for-spring-break.html"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://vacationaddiction.com/chose-your-vacations/vacation-questions-pages/2691/hitting-the-beech-for-spring-break.html" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>
> Looking for HRH information?  Click here for any and all information on the HRH:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=272199
> 
> Q: "I just booked at HRH.  What room should I request?"
> A: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=669203
> 
> Q:  "I've heard that the HRH plays loud music everywhere. Will this be overwhelming?  Is the music everywhere and deafening?"
> A:  No.  There is music played throughout the resort.  But it is not loud and not overwhelming.  You cannot hear the music in your room.  You can have a conversation at the pool and in the restaurants without any problems.
> 
> Looking for PBH information?  Click here for any and all information on the PBH:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=272204
> 
> Q: "I just booked at PBH.  What room should I request?"
> A: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=669284
> 
> 
> Looking for RPR information?  Click here for any and all information on the RPR:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=272202
> 
> Q: "I just booked at RPR.  What room should I request?"
> A: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=616763
> 
> Other FAQs:
> 
> Q:  "Do the Universal hotels offer a Magical Express service like Disney?
> A:  No.
> 
> Q:  "Are the Universal hotels smoke-free like at Disney?"
> A:  No.
> 
> Q: "What hotels qualify for FOTL?"
> A: Only RPR, PBH, and HRH qualify for FOTL privileges.
> 
> Q: "If I stay at RPR, HRH, or PBH for one night, how many days do I get FOTL?"
> A: You get FOTL on the day you check in until the day you check out.  So, a one night stay gets you 2 full days of FOTL.
> Q: "So wait, I can check out, leave my stuff at the hotel, go to the parks, and still have FOTL all day?"
> A: Yes, as long as you haven't handed in your room key at check out.
> 
> Q:  "Hey, what's FOTL anyway?"
> A:  FOTL is the acronym for "Front of the Line."  Is it really Front of the Line?  No, but it does mean that you can flash your hotel key and gain access to the Express Lane for all rides that offer Express.
> 
> Q:"If I check in early, can I still get my hotel key for FOTL even if my room isn't ready?"
> A: yes
> 
> Q: "Does every member of my party need a hotel key for access to the Express Line?  Even my kids?"
> A: Yes, every member of your party is required to have his/her own hotel key for access to the Express Line.  Adult keys are marked with an "A."  Child keys are marked with a "C."
> 
> 
> Q: "I need a good rate, where can I find one?"
> A: Start here:  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1322866
> 
> Q: "Tell me about Club Level.  How is it different than Disney?"
> A: Club Level is offered at all 3 on-site hotels.  Club level offers continental breakfast, light snacks, sodas and bottled water throughout the day, evening beer and wine, hot and cold appetizers from 5 - 7 pm, and desserts from usually 8-9, sometimes 10 pm.  Club level is different from Disney in that you shouldn't expect the concierge to contact you prior to visit to help you with reservations and your itinerary.  The club lounge will be staffed with a concierge team who will be happy to help you make any arrangements you need once you're there.  And, there is no cordial hour or free cocktails other than beer and wine.  Mixed drinks are available during evening service (5-7 pm) for a $5 pour.
> 
> Q: "Do the RPR, HRH, and PBH offer a frequent guest program?"
> A: Yes, it's called Loews First.  http://www.loews-first.com/Loewsfirst.asp
> 
> Q:  "What kind of upgrades are available with the Loews First program?"
> A: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19072671#post19072671
> 
> Q: "Ok, so what are the perks for being a Loews First member?"
> A: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=262594
> 
> Q:  "Do any of the hotels have balconies or patios?"
> A:  The RPR and HRH do NOT have rooms with balconies or patios.  Only about 9% of the rooms at the PBH have a patio, and many balconies are quite small and may not be able to accommodate chairs.
> 
> Q:  "How far are the walks from each hotel to the park?"
> As:
> RPR - IOA. ~ 7 minutes
> PBH - HRH:  ~ 5 minutes
> HRH - USF:  ~ 5 minutes
> PBH- USF: ~ 12 minutes
> IOA-USF:  ~ 5 minutes
> 
> There also needs to be a FAQ on parking, but I can't help there because we never bring a car.  Anyone?



Wow, lots of great info here!

Thanks a ton!


----------



## macraven

Some changes since the start of Jodie's very helpful thread.

HRH is totally non smoking for all rooms.
HRH is not a participant of the Loews You First program.
HRH is affiliated with the All Access program.

The Loews You First Program membership level is now based on the number of different stays at the RPH and PBH, not the number of nights at the hotel.


----------



## marypoppins

We are visiting Easter week. We have two children ages 6 & 9. I am looking for the resort with the best amenties. We have never stayed at Universal resorts before. Any reccomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Kaler131

Does anyone know what is the least expensive (cheapest) way to get from HRH to the airport (MCO) for 6 people?? Would we be better off renting a car for the night??

Thanks!!


----------



## Kaler131

Ok, guess not....


----------



## macraven

Kaler131 said:


> Does anyone know what is the least expensive (cheapest) way to get from HRH to the airport (MCO) for 6 people?? Would we be better off renting a car for the night??
> 
> Thanks!!



your siggie states 2 months 2 days before your trip.
that will take you to the first week of june.


there is one car service that does not have an increase for carrying 6 people.
most, if not all others, have an additional charge for 6 as a van is needed.


if you are only going to be at universal hotels for one night, you might check and see which would be best for you financially.

there is a $15 parking charge at the hotels each night you stay there.
be sure to add that amount to your budget you are planning if you go with a car rental.

i have been watching some sites for car rentals and some places using a code are showing up with a $14 per day fee, plus taxes.

if you are traveling to other places after leaving universal, it might be to your advantage to go with a car rental.


----------



## Kaler131

Thanks for the info! We are going to be staying at HRH for 5 nights, but we will not nee a car for there so we were looking for some way to get back to the airport when we check out.... The prices that I found so far were kind of high (Mears, etc) so I started looking into renting a car the evening before and loading it up that night (our flight home is at 7:30am )


----------



## macraven

i would definitely go with car service.

there are some reliable companies where the rt cost would be as low as $92.

another option but it would/could be time consuming is to rent a car from the airport and drop it at the off site returns near UO.
drop off the party in your group at the hotel, return the car at that point.

do the same for returning to the airport.
rent it from the offsite places and use it for going to the aiport.


----------



## Kaler131

Sounds good....thanks!!


----------



## kileylovesdisney

Im torn between the RP and HRH for our stay in August!

Can anyone please give me some pros/cons!

Thanks


----------



## mvansear

Mac love your posts!  I have been reading you for years now  .  What websites do you use for car rentals, wow 14 bucks a day I am soo looking for that kinda deal.
Marci


----------



## macraven

thank you...........and here i just thought no one reads my crap....



i signed up for each website of cars that are offered on or near the airport,
different search sites, airline sites that have partner offers on cars, yapta, etc.

for the last few years, i use car service but still keep up on the car rentals in case i want to rent a car for a few days while in orlando.


----------



## jasliv

Hi,
Staying at RP in  November. Does anyone know what time the pool closes? I read somewhere 6:00! That sounds crazy to me since I know some of the parks close at 6:00 also. Thought we could enjoy the pool when we got back.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

Does anyone know if the Deluxe Rooms or the Kids Suite at the HRH include Club Level? If not, can we request it when we arrive at the hotel? TIA


----------



## damo

jasliv said:


> Hi,
> Staying at RP in  November. Does anyone know what time the pool closes? I read somewhere 6:00! That sounds crazy to me since I know some of the parks close at 6:00 also. Thought we could enjoy the pool when we got back.



We've been there in Feb and the pool didn't close until around 10 o'clock.


----------



## damo

CoachBagFanatic said:


> Does anyone know if the Deluxe Rooms or the Kids Suite at the HRH include Club Level? If not, can we request it when we arrive at the hotel? TIA



On club level there are four deluxe rooms.  However, you cannot book them, you can only request them.  I would call a few days in advance and request one.  I don't think there are any kids suites on club level.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

damo said:


> On club level there are four deluxe rooms.  However, you cannot book them, you can only request them.  I would call a few days in advance and request one.  I don't think there are any kids suites on club level.



Thanks damo. We are leaning towards the kids suite especially with two teenage boys. Just trying to figure out all of the options. We have visited the HRH many times for dinner but have never really explored. Is there a place to grab a quick breakfast? We have eaten at the Kitchen many times for dinner but never breakfast. We are definitely going to do breakfast there next year. When we were there in March, I was almost positive I saw a "Starbucks" sign.


----------



## EVIE-in-NC

I will be at the Royal Pacific in May.  I got the "stay more, save more" rate because I booked Jan 1st (only $186/night). I am also pleased that I purchased my park tickets at $99 each for 7-day 2-park hopper pass, right before they increated the rate!  WooHoo!

Questions:  
(1) Is there a shuttle from the Airport to the Universal Hotel resorts?  
(2) Do they offer the Baggage Check like at Disney?  That is an awesome perk.  But if they don't do (1), then I guess they wouldn't do (2).

Thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## disneyfan61

Did anyone post pics of there stays here? I am planning a trip for next year & trying to decide between HRH & RPR.


----------



## mom2mykids

macraven said:


> thank you...........and here i just thought no one reads my crap....
> 
> 
> 
> i signed up for each website of cars that are offered on or near the airport,
> different search sites, airline sites that have partner offers on cars, yapta, etc.
> 
> for the last few years, i use car service but still keep up on the car rentals in case i want to rent a car for a few days while in orlando.




What car service do you use?  Looking to find a way 2 and from RPR in August.  Thinking we may want to do a grocery stop, nothing major just snacks, drinks, breakfast items


----------



## go2grl

Does anyone know if they allow small coolers in RPR?  I just want to have snack foods on hand in the evening if we want and also cold water.  I'm not sure if I read it on here, but someone said there weren't refrigerators in the rooms, but for a nightly rate you could get one, price?  Also, do they have mini-bars in the rooms and has anyone just used that to keep their stuff chilled?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

go2grl said:


> Does anyone know if they allow small coolers in RPR?  I just want to have snack foods on hand in the evening if we want and also cold water.  I'm not sure if I read it on here, but someone said there weren't refrigerators in the rooms, but for a nightly rate you could get one, price?  Also, do they have mini-bars in the rooms and has anyone just used that to keep their stuff chilled?
> 
> Thanks for any information!




They charge $25/n for the fridge and I know I have seen someone talk about using the wet bar for their things, but honestly cannot remember what they said exactly.


----------



## tricky1

Yes you can bring your own cooler, We do it every time we stay.

FYI, we bring a 48 quart cooler with no problems.


----------



## donaldduck352

tricky1 said:


> Yes you can bring your own cooler, We do it every time we stay.
> 
> FYI, we bring a 48 quart cooler with no problems.



*We do the samething.Looks like we are going fishing walking thru the lobby!!!!*


----------



## tricky1

I know!!, If there was only a way to make a keg look like a 
piece of luggage........hmmmmm.


----------



## donaldduck352

tricky1 said:


> I know!!, If there was only a way to make a keg look like a
> piece of luggage........hmmmmm.


----------



## patster734

We fly into MCO and then use a town car service that offers a grocery stop on the way to the hotel.  Initially, we'd buy a styrofoam cooler at the store when purchasing our grocery items.  Now we have fold-up cooler with a plastic liner that we can pack into our luggage, and use when we purchase our groceries.


----------



## seetheworld

Thank you for all of the great info!!!!!!


----------



## cpl100

It's been so many years between visits that I forget everything.  I just booked my room at the RPR for 1/4.  I see others mentioning AAA rates but I didn't see such an option when I made the online reservation.  Is there a trick to getting it?  I am a member.  Thanks.


----------



## Pikester

cpl100 said:


> It's been so many years between visits that I forget everything. I just booked my room at the RPR for 1/4. I see others mentioning AAA rates but I didn't see such an option when I made the online reservation. Is there a trick to getting it? I am a member. Thanks.


 
I believe that you have to call them and ask what the AAA rate is.


----------



## jsjohnso

Signed up for Loews First (now called YouFirst) then found out that stays at HRH Universal Orlando are excluded from receiving benefits.  Maybe someone should change the webpage info.


----------



## macraven

it is listed on the loews site.
hrh is excluded in the you first program.


----------



## lizzytizzy

I am planning to go to Universal in June and plan to go to Royal Pacific and was reading on this board that you get FOTL privileges to any ride that has Express privileges. Does anybody know which rides don't have that? Does Forbidden Journey, Spiderman ride have it?

Thanks!


----------



## Pikester

lizzytizzy said:


> I am planning to go to Universal in June and plan to go to Royal Pacific and was reading on this board that you get FOTL privileges to any ride that has Express privileges. Does anybody know which rides don't have that? Does Forbidden Journey, Spiderman ride have it?
> 
> Thanks!


 

Island of Adventure: Forbidden Journey does not have the Express Pass


Universal Studios: Rip Ride Rockit does not have the Express Pass 


There are a few other things that do not have the EP but that is because it'a a kids play area or a street show of some type so there is no need for an EP. 

Spiderman was AWESOME by the way and does have the EP.


----------



## pilferk

Quick question:

We're doing 1 night at HRH (before moving to AKV, over at Disney) so we can do IOA on check out day.

What's the most efficient way to go from HRH to IOA?  Walking?  And what do they offer for transportation service (water taxi or shuttle bus) from HRH to IOA?


----------



## macraven

pilferk said:


> Quick question:
> 
> We're doing 1 night at HRH (before moving to AKV, over at Disney) so we can do IOA on check out day.
> 
> What's the most efficient way to go from HRH to IOA?  Walking?  And what do they offer for transportation service (water taxi or shuttle bus) from HRH to IOA?



walking will take you about 6 minutes.

if you take the water taxi, you are let out at the dock in city walk and still have a walk up the stairs to over the bridge to the entrance of IOA.


i would go with the walking


----------



## Asherlloyd

I had been to the hard rock hotel a few years back. And the experience was great. The ambiance and the service  are good.


----------



## Disneysnel

I have been searching for a while now so I thought I would just go ahead and ask you smart people.

So, even if I have an annual pass - I still have to pay to park at the hotels (HRH) if I am staying there?
I saw somewhere that you can get this validated at a restaurant, is that correct?
How would that work?

Come to think of it - do you mind going over my plans with me to see if I my plans are good and cost-effective?

This trip is me, DH and DS (23) - we have never been. 
We will be there 12/7-12/11.
1) AP Preferred 
2) 3 day 1 park passes (from Costco possibly?)
4) nights @ HRH 2 Queen GV
1) AA pass - hoping for an upgrade to pool view.

Eating at a sit down once a day and a fast food once a day, I have allowed $200 per day for food.

I hope I put this in the right thread - thanks so much in advance!
Kelley


----------



## macraven

Disneysnel said:


> I have been searching for a while now so I thought I would just go ahead and ask you smart people.
> 
> So, even if I have an annual pass - I still have to pay to park at the hotels (HRH) if I am staying there?
> 
> yes, the hotel parking would be a cost per each night stay.
> the hotels parking are separate charges than the parks.
> I saw somewhere that you can get this validated at a restaurant, is that correct?
> How would that work?
> 
> there is a parking charge for day visitors for the hotel parking lots.
> some come to eat at the restuarants at the hotel.
> for city walk, there has been some talk in past threads of parking validation from either a restaurant or cinema after a specific evening time period.
> i don't see anyway around of by avoiding the hotel parking fees.
> 
> Come to think of it - do you mind going over my plans with me to see if I my plans are good and cost-effective?
> 
> This trip is me, DH and DS (23) - we have never been.
> We will be there 12/7-12/11.
> 1) AP Preferred
> 2) 3 day 1 park passes (from Costco possibly?)
> 4) nights @ HRH 2 Queen GV
> 1) AA pass - hoping for an upgrade to pool view.
> 
> Eating at a sit down once a day and a fast food once a day, I have allowed $200 per day for food.
> 
> I hope I put this in the right thread - thanks so much in advance!
> Kelley



your time period that you are going, is a great one.
the crowds will not be bad at all then.
weather could be a different issue.

if you can't get the cosco tickets or AAA tickets, the person that has the AP can buy discounted park tickets for the others.

your All Access pass can offer a free room upgrade.
ask when you check in if you are eligible and if upgrades are available.

if you don't buy alcoholic beverages, the $200 per day will be sufficient.


----------



## pilferk

macraven said:


> walking will take you about 6 minutes.
> 
> if you take the water taxi, you are let out at the dock in city walk and still have a walk up the stairs to over the bridge to the entrance of IOA.
> 
> 
> i would go with the walking



Thanks!

On a similar note:

We want to take advantage of Early Entry to WWOHP.  How early should we get to the front gates of IOA?  Park hours (current ones, anyway) say the park will be opening at 9 AM.

I was thinking we would want to be there around 7:30 AM. 

It'll be a Thursday morning, the week before Columbus day.


----------



## macraven

pilferk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> On a similar note:
> 
> We want to take advantage of Early Entry to WWOHP.  How early should we get to the front gates of IOA?  Park hours (current ones, anyway) say the park will be opening at 9 AM.
> 
> I was thinking we would want to be there around 7:30 AM.
> 
> It'll be a Thursday morning, the week before Columbus day.



i'm staying on site and will be in that line also at 7:30 that october 6th...
if they let us in at 7:45, we will still have to wait in the seussland area until given the go ahead for potterland...

since you have littles, i suggest you do the olivanders before anything else once you have hit potterland.

if you are park hopping that day, the studios side should be getting more crowds around 3ish that day.
studios will close at 5 pm for hhn that night.


----------



## pilferk

macraven said:


> i'm staying on site and will be in that line also at 7:30 that october 6th...
> if they let us in at 7:45, we will still have to wait in the seussland area until given the go ahead for potterland...
> 
> since you have littles, i suggest you do the olivanders before anything else once you have hit potterland.
> 
> if you are park hopping that day, the studios side should be getting more crowds around 3ish that day.
> studios will close at 5 pm for hhn that night.




LOL!  There are going to be 7 of us (4 adults, 3 kids)...we'll probably be tough to miss!

 I think the plan is to do Olivander's and then FJ...so good to hear that's probably the best idea! We'll be using child swap on FJ...my youngest is likely not going to be tall enough (it would actually be close...my kids are tall), and I"m not sure she'd really enjoy it.  Sounds a little "intense" for her (she'll be 5 by the time we travel).

We're not park hopping...actually doing one day of IOA and then heading over to AKV (and for 2 of the adults ASM) for the rest of our vacation.  We're arriving late on the 5th (driving down from CT), crashing for one night at the HRH JUST so we can do IOA on the 6th with UE/FOTL (for most of the rides)  and EE to WWOHP (which seems to be worth it's weight in gold).  Figure we should be able to knock out IOA in one day, that way.  We MIGHT come back to USF later in the trip...that'll depend on what's going on at WDW and how tired we (and by we, I mean the ADULTS!) are.

Thanks for the advice and info!


----------



## Disneysnel

Thank you so much Macraven! You rock


----------



## macraven




----------



## seetheworld

I would be grateful for any advice.  We are staying at The Royal Pacific for 3 nights after we finsih our WDW trip over Easter break.  How soon should we leave our hotel in AM to use the extra hour to get in and get into IOA for Harry Potter?  My dad is coming with us and this is the most important thing to him & we are pretty excited as well.  Also, if anyone has any good tips, especially since it will be so crowded, I would be so appreciative.


----------



## macraven

seetheworld said:


> I would be grateful for any advice.  We are staying at The Royal Pacific for 3 nights after we finsih our WDW trip over Easter break.  How soon should we leave our hotel in AM to use the extra hour to get in and get into IOA for Harry Potter?  My dad is coming with us and this is the most important thing to him & we are pretty excited as well.  Also, if anyone has any good tips, especially since it will be so crowded, I would be so appreciative.



i also stay at both resorts on the same visit.
i check out of the motherland resort before 7 in the morning.
i have car service pick me up at 7:00 and dropped off at RPH.

around 7:30, i have checked into the hotel, checked my luggage with valet and have my room keys in hand.

i usually miss traffic on the highway since i leave early.
very very few people at check in at the universal hotels in the early morning, so little or no wait.

short walk to IOA gate.

onsite and packaged guests show their hotel key and allowed to enter early,
around 8 in the morning.


you can do express check out at the disney resorts the night before you leave.
that always saves time.

the earliest i have ever checked into the 
RPH has been 6:50 am.


----------



## seetheworld

macraven said:


> i also stay at both resorts on the same visit.
> i check out of the motherland resort before 7 in the morning.
> i have car service pick me up at 7:00 and dropped off at RPH.
> 
> around 7:30, i have checked into the hotel, checked my luggage with valet and have my room keys in hand.
> 
> i usually miss traffic on the highway since i leave early.
> very very few people at check in at the universal hotels in the early morning, so little or no wait.
> 
> short walk to IOA gate.
> 
> onsite and packaged guests show their hotel key and allowed to enter early,
> around 8 in the morning.
> 
> 
> you can do express check out at the disney resorts the night before you leave.
> that always saves time.
> 
> the earliest i have ever checked into the
> RPH has been 6:50 am.



Thank you Macraven!  We appreciate your help SO much!  You are awesome!


----------



## macraven

seetheworld said:


> Thank you Macraven!  We appreciate your help SO much!  You are awesome!



you don't really have to say that because i would answer any question that i am knowledgeable on.  i like to share what i have experienced personally to help others going through the newbie stage.
we all started there before.
but tanks.....

i started going to the motherland in 1974 and the darkside in 1993.
since 1993, i have made it a 2 week vacation each year and stay at both resorts.

i can't imagine going to orlando and not visiting both disney and universal.


i discovered HHN back in 1999 at Universal and have been attending that ever since each year.
i always hit the end of september for the motherland then transfer to the darkside hotels by oct 4th for 8 night stays.
this year i have a 16 day trip booked.


when you move to RPH, be sure to get the claim ticket when you store your belongings.
your items are locked and safe once you check them in with valet/luggage.

you do not have to stop by the front desk when you return to the hotel for a room number.
you can get a text or phone call to let you know the room number and time your room is available.
you can call star service on the phone in your room to have valet bring your luggage to your room.

or, you can request to have valet have all your luggage in your room once the room is ready, if you are present or not.

anything you need or if you have forgotten, can be done be calling the Star Service button on the phone in your guest room.

they will send any item to your room that you request.
toothpaste, razor, gel, toothbrush, etc.....you forgot yours....
they will replace it free, no charge.

also, if you want more pillows, blankets, brighter light bulbs for your room, call star service.
they will provide it for your comfort.


----------



## Harry Potter

I hope someone can advise me here.

I tried to extend my holiday with Virgin Holidays by an extra 2 days.

Instead of 7 nights at RPR (which I have already paid for), I wanted a quote for how much it would be for an extra 2 nights to bring the total to 9.

I checked on the Virgin Holidays website (as if I was booking a new holiday) for the dates I wanted, May 29-June 7. It came up as around £200 more than the 7 night package I booked at RPR previously.

However, when I phoned them immediately after checking on their website, they said they could extend it by 2 nights - for an extra £800!  As if I'm going to pay £400 per night! 

Why was I quoted more for a simple extension, compared to if I booked the same dates as a new holiday?

Underhand tactics maybe?

I know Virgin Holidays is inclusive of the flights from UK, too. But I find it hard to believe that the Tuesday night flight out of Orlando is already nearly full, hence the extra charge I am being given? Stupid.


----------



## cmesq61

Can anyone tell me about laundry facilities at RPR?  Do they have them, how much, busy times, etc.?  Thanks.  13 days till our 1st ever Universal trip!


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> I hope someone can advise me here.
> 
> I tried to extend my holiday with Virgin Holidays by an extra 2 days.
> 
> Instead of 7 nights at RPR (which I have already paid for), I wanted a quote for how much it would be for an extra 2 nights to bring the total to 9.
> 
> I checked on the Virgin Holidays website (as if I was booking a new holiday) for the dates I wanted, May 29-June 7. It came up as around £200 more than the 7 night package I booked at RPR previously.
> 
> However, when I phoned them immediately after checking on their website, they said they could extend it by 2 nights - for an extra £800!  As if I'm going to pay £400 per night!
> 
> Why was I quoted more for a simple extension, compared to if I booked the same dates as a new holiday?
> 
> Underhand tactics maybe?
> 
> I know Virgin Holidays is inclusive of the flights from UK, too. But I find it hard to believe that the Tuesday night flight out of Orlando is already nearly full, hence the extra charge I am being given? Stupid.



When you change your vacation dates, the hotel rates are altered to reflect current pricing.  So there may not be the discounts that you secured with your original bookings.


----------



## Harry Potter

damo said:


> When you change your vacation dates, the hotel rates are altered to reflect current pricing.  So there may not be the discounts that you secured with your original bookings.



Maybe you are right. I have long since given up on the idea of extending the vacation anyway. Shame, as an extra 2 nights would have given me the chance to do Busch Gardens and I daresay even a Disney waterpark. Oh well.

But regarding your theory

If somebody else booked my desired hotel dates (inc the 2 night extension), it would cost them £600 LESS than if I agreed to add 2 nights onto the end of my existing PAID-FOR holiday. Obviously I thought of cancelling what I had already booked, and then re-book again immediately with the new rates...until Virgin Holidays politely informed me that there would be a 50% penalty of my full holiday price if I wanted to cancel it. 

So really, they knew they had me bent over backwards. It would have been cheaper to pay a ludicrous extra £400 per night for that 2 night extension, then it would to actually cancel the holiday and rebook (please note that as I am coming from the UK, this extra £800 fee would be inclusive of flights too, so it's not necessarily a problem with Loews, it's more than likely that there are not enough cheap seats left on the flight I wanted on the new proposed day to come home, thus the price of the seats suddenly got higher).

Don't get me wrong, I am still perfectly happy with my booking, and I will always use Virgin Holidays. From the UK, they are perfect and work closely with Loews in particular at UOR (not so much HRH), even having travel reps available at the hotel to sort out any queries first hand for their customers.

But I guess I'm just disappointed that I can't get those extra 2 nights at the advertised rate due to smallprint.


----------



## Harry Potter

I really want to learn a bit more about room service. Is it the same set menus for each hotel, or does each hotel have their own room service choices? From personal experience I have only ever been at RPR.

Does room service, include breakfast options? And if so, when can I start to order? I like to be on my way to IOA by 7.30 at the latest (for early entry), so if I can get breakfast to wake me up at say 7.00, that would be awesome.

I have only ever ordered dinner for room service, and that was at about 9pm, so I am new to these kind of things.

Is the service 24hr? And I presume alcohol wouldn't be 24hr even if the food/soda is. So when can I start ordering alcohol (lol only want it with a meal )?


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> Maybe you are right. I have long since given up on the idea of extending the vacation anyway. Shame, as an extra 2 nights would have given me the chance to do Busch Gardens and I daresay even a Disney waterpark. Oh well.
> 
> But regarding your theory
> 
> If somebody else booked my desired hotel dates (inc the 2 night extension), it would cost them £600 LESS than if I agreed to add 2 nights onto the end of my existing PAID-FOR holiday. Obviously I thought of cancelling what I had already booked, and then re-book again immediately with the new rates...until Virgin Holidays politely informed me that there would be a 50% penalty of my full holiday price if I wanted to cancel it.
> 
> So really, they knew they had me bent over backwards. It would have been cheaper to pay a ludicrous extra £400 per night for that 2 night extension, then it would to actually cancel the holiday and rebook (please note that as I am coming from the UK, this extra £800 fee would be inclusive of flights too, so it's not necessarily a problem with Loews, it's more than likely that there are not enough cheap seats left on the flight I wanted on the new proposed day to come home, thus the price of the seats suddenly got higher).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am still perfectly happy with my booking, and I will always use Virgin Holidays. From the UK, they are perfect and work closely with Loews in particular at UOR (not so much HRH), even having travel reps available at the hotel to sort out any queries first hand for their customers.
> 
> But I guess I'm just disappointed that I can't get those extra 2 nights at the advertised rate due to smallprint.




What I've experienced in trying to alter a reservation is that unless there is complete occupancy for what you want and the rate you want, you can't just add onto your reservation.

For example, I had a Wed,Thurs, Fri reservation using annual pass rate.  I wanted to eliminate the Friday and add a Tuesday.  However the rate that I had was no longer available for the Wednesday.  So I was told that I would have to rebook the entire stay at the new and much more expensive rate.  It was ridiculous because I didn't want to change my Wednesday and Thursday bookings; I just wanted to add and delete.  I would have been fine with paying a different rate for the date I added.

The reservationist told me that in order to change a reservation, they cancel your entire present reservation and rebook, which is absolutely ridiculous.  Whoever had them design their reservation software sure wasn't thinking it through.

Luckily, my Wednesday rate eventually did come up and I cancelled and rebooked the entire thing online.


----------



## Harry Potter

Few more questions about RPR: 

1. Is it possible to walk around the ornamental lobby pool? I cannot remember if you can walk outside to that part or if it is just for looking at through glass from the lobby.

2. How busy is the hotel during the dead of night? I am hoping to get some HD video footage of the grounds and the hotel itself during the night. Are there some areas that are off-limits at night? (i know the pool will be, but I presume inside the hotel I can still walk around coridoors and use the elevators, walk into lobby etc.)

3. When does the RPR pool tend to get busy? I don't want to be the only one around the pool, although I don't want to have to battle for a sunlounger, either. Bear in mind, I am there May/June, so it's not really considered 'peak'.

4. If I take my laptop, who do I tell that I want the $10 fee for internet? Do I say this at check in? Or will they just monitor my internet usage and charge my room for the final bill?

5. I have seen turtles in ponds at RPR. Where exactly are these ponds, and can the turtles be fed officially?

6. How sensitive are the smoke detectors in the rooms? I use aerosol deodorant spray, would this set them off?


----------



## LSUBabe

My 11 y/o needs to know urgently if there is any kind of video gaming system in the RPR rooms. If anyone can enlighten him, I know he will be grateful. Well actually, he will only be grateful if the answer is yes!


----------



## Harry Potter

LSUBabe said:


> My 11 y/o needs to know urgently if there is any kind of video gaming system in the RPR rooms. If anyone can enlighten him, I know he will be grateful. Well actually, he will only be grateful if the answer is yes!



I don't think so, no.  But you can get wired Internet for an extra $10 per night.

There is a large game room on the ground floor beside the pool and next to the gym. This will be sufficient to ease your 11yr old's pain.

But as far as I'm aware, there is no option to rent a Wii or PS3 or anything.

He will be having so much at the park(s) that he won't mind the loss of a game system. Are you planning to visit the parks all day of your stay?


----------



## macraven

Harry Potter said:


> Few more questions about RPR:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to walk around the ornamental lobby pool? I cannot remember if you can walk outside to that part or if it is just for looking at through glass from the lobby.
> 
> you can go to that middle section, which is outdoors inside the lobby.
> smoking is allowed that area in case you didn't know.
> 
> 2. How busy is the hotel during the dead of night? I am hoping to get some HD video footage of the grounds and the hotel itself during the night. Are there some areas that are off-limits at night? (i know the pool will be, but I presume inside the hotel I can still walk around coridoors and use the elevators, walk into lobby etc.)
> 
> not that busy.
> when i can't sleep, i wander the halls and don't notice many people out at that time.
> 
> 3. When does the RPR pool tend to get busy? I don't want to be the only one around the pool, although I don't want to have to battle for a sunlounger, either. Bear in mind, I am there May/June, so it's not really considered 'peak'.
> when it is very hot, the pool will be crowded.
> 
> 4. If I take my laptop, who do I tell that I want the $10 fee for internet? Do I say this at check in? Or will they just monitor my internet usage and charge my room for the final bill?
> you can sign up at the front desk.
> check the hours when you do as you are charged for a 24 hour period.
> that time period is not when you start to use the internet but by the time designated by the hotel.
> when i was there last, the start up time was 3:00 am to 3:00 pm.
> you can get the wifi in the lobby area if you don't pay the internet fee.
> 
> 5. I have seen turtles in ponds at RPR. Where exactly are these ponds, and can the turtles be fed officially?
> 
> 6. How sensitive are the smoke detectors in the rooms? I use aerosol deodorant spray, would this set them off?


not that sensitive.
using aerosol in the room, won't set off the smoke detectors.


----------



## macraven

in the king suites at rph, there is a game system and controllers in the dresser drawer in the living room.
the tv is on top of this dresser.
don't know what or if there is a charge for playing it.

i don't use it so i have never asked about it when i am there.


----------



## LSUBabe

> Are you planning to visit the parks all day of your stay?



We generally like to come back to the hotel after lunch for naps, swim and relaxation. We were gonna stay at Nickelodeon Suites, and they had one. He will be disappointed that there isn't one here, but not nearly as disappointed as he is gonna be when he finds out that he has to share a bed with his sister!LOL!

He will get over it. I may just bring his from home. We are driving, so it's not a problem.


----------



## perryandmason

Royal Pacific Resort, its really enjoyable place. If you want to feel the royal stuff then this place is for you. All the staff is so kind and always try to keep the customer happy.


----------



## Harry Potter

I am wondering, are there any type of requirements regarding anti-virus installation on your laptops if using the internet services at RPR?

My anti-virus recently expired on my laptop (i only use it when travelling) which I will be taking with me to RPR. 

Would there be a problem using the lobby WIFI for example?

Even at university, we have to have valid anti-virus programs on our computers otherwise cannot connect to the university internet servers.


----------



## Bluer101

Harry Potter said:


> I am wondering, are there any type of requirements regarding anti-virus installation on your laptops if using the internet services at RPR?
> 
> My anti-virus recently expired on my laptop (i only use it when travelling) which I will be taking with me to RPR.
> 
> Would there be a problem using the lobby WIFI for example?
> 
> Even at university, we have to have valid anti-virus programs on our computers otherwise cannot connect to the university internet servers.



Every time I have use the internet I saw no requirement. In the past I used to use Norton, but have gotten rid of it. Now I use AVG free and have no problems. Just make sure your computer is up to date and at least running windows firewall. When you connect make sure you choose public and not private. I don't think there would be any problem at the resorts.

Maybe I will see you in the lobby or lounge next week.


----------



## Harry Potter

Bluer101 said:


> Every time I have use the internet I saw no requirement. In the past I used to use Norton, but have gotten rid of it. Now I use AVG free and have no problems. Just make sure your computer is up to date and at least running windows firewall. When you connect make sure you choose public and not private. I don't think there would be any problem at the resorts.
> 
> Maybe I will see you in the lobby or lounge next week.



Thanks for the advice. 

And yeah, I will be at RPR in the final 2/3 days of your stay so we may bump into each other unknowingly. I don't arrive until 29th, PM  -but wish I booked more than 7 nights now. It will all be over too soon...

Hope you have a lovely stay!


----------



## Harry Potter

Doesn't really fit anywhere so I'll ask here:

Is the AP just for Florida residents, US citizens? Or can I buy one from the UK? I know this means a lot of transatlantic airfares, but if I came often enough what are the benefits I could have with regard nightly rates at the hotels? And could these benefits at all ever outweigh the extra cost of recurring transatlantic travel? 

From this year onwards, I plan 3 trips per year to UOR, staying onsite obviously each time. I guess 15-25 nights in total each year...but with AP would these nights be cheaper for me compared to making the bookings without AP?


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> Doesn't really fit anywhere so I'll ask here:
> 
> Is the AP just for Florida residents, US citizens? Or can I buy one from the UK? I know this means a lot of transatlantic airfares, but if I came often enough what are the benefits I could have with regard nightly rates at the hotels? And could these benefits at all ever outweigh the extra cost of recurring transatlantic travel?
> 
> From this year onwards, I plan 3 trips per year to UOR, staying onsite obviously each time. I guess 15-25 nights in total each year...but with AP would these nights be cheaper for me compared to making the bookings without AP?



Anyone can buy an AP. I'm Canadian and have had one for years.  AP rates aren't always available.  The really busy times don't have great discounts but if you are going in slightly off times, the discounts can be about 30%.

You can check now to see what is available.  Just put in the code APH in the code box.


----------



## Harry Potter

Thanks.

I normally book through Virgin Holidays (Virgin Atlantic's holiday branch) so presumably I cannot get upto 30% off the rooms when I book with them? I can't see how that would work, unless I do it directly with UOR online - in which case I wouldn't get the discounted Virgin flights thrown in! 

Shame, as the benefits look nice for me. Possibly I have left it too late for 2011 anyway. I shall certainly have another look to be a 2012 AP holder.


----------



## Harry Potter

I am leaving for Universal Orlando in less than 12 hours!  

My flight is at 11.15am BST, arriving in Orlando approx 15.25 local time ( 9 hour flight  ), and I really hope I can get a few hours in IOA that evening, as the park doesn't shut til 10pm!

I didn't bother requesting a room at RPR, I just gotta hope they don't put me in the Pet Wing. I hope I get Tower 3 again - the one closest to the pool! Although I wouldn't mind Tower 1. Anything but Tower 2! 

Not taking my laptop, so I will report back in 9-10 days time!


----------



## rpbert1

It was wifi in the rooms last July, no wired , and when you log on to the loews internet site for the resort, they give you the option of internet for  1 day or 3 days i think it was, and it is charged to the room once you register,


----------



## Bluer101

rpbert1 said:


> It was wifi in the rooms last July, no wired , and when you log on to the loews internet site for the resort, they give you the option of internet for  1 day or 3 days i think it was, and it is charged to the room once you register,



Thats what is was last week. I tried the wired connection and we could not get it to work even with a call to the front desk. We used the wifi in the room.


----------



## Harry Potter

I am not looking forward to seeing my phone bill this month.

I used my Blackberry Internet all over the hotel, not just the free wifi in the lobby, so wish me luck. 

I have to report though that I often could not get a signal in the lobby, and the dark lighting leaves a lot to be desired. I got a headache trying to read because the lights were so dim!

The best place for a strong signal seems to be over by the concierge desk. Please tell me this counts as part of the lobby area?


----------



## Harry Potter

Have prices gone up generally for the onsite hotels recently?

I must have been too occupied with my existing booking to pay any attention.

I am looking at packages from Virgin Holidays, and it seems Universal's onsite hotels are around £300 per package dearer than the WDW ones (7 nights plus flights). That's around $500!


----------



## Harry Potter

Seems like I am the only one who posts here now. 

Anyway, I wanted to get off my chest something that happened at RPR.

I phoned initially Star Service to see if they could arrange a pickup time for me from Mears to take me to MCO. They said I had to do it myself, as it was a prepaid booking.

Ok, fair enough.

But I did not have any numbers for Mears, so I phoned up Guest Services (i think) and they were a little brutal in simply redirecting my call to the RPR transportation people.

These people (I forget the name of their dept) gave me a phone number that was COMPLETELY wrong, it was for a different cab company.

I phoned them up again a few mins later to ask the same question, and I was rudely told "listen sir I have just given you the number!".  I then explained that it was the wrong number, and was then told "well thats the only number we have for Mears". 

What a load of crock. I found them to be rude, and not very knowledgeable. I didn't find it to be good customer service at all, and everybody I spoke to that morning was rude and uninterested in helping me. 

This is not a problem with Mears, they are a great taxi service, with very courteous drivers. BUT I hope other people have a better experience trying to obtain phone numbers from Loews staff than I did. It was a horrible way to end my stay in Orlando to be honest.


----------



## cuches

I know at Disney they sometimes send out PIN codes for room discounts. Does Universal do a similar thing with discounts for the on site hotels? I know that they give discounts for AAA members but is there any other discounts I can look into. Want to stay at HRH in October. 

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## damo

cuches said:


> I know at Disney they sometimes send out PIN codes for room discounts. Does Universal do a similar thing with discounts for the on site hotels? I know that they give discounts for AAA members but is there any other discounts I can look into. Want to stay at HRH in October.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tina



Occasionally they do.  Make sure you are signed up on their website for anything you can find.


----------



## macraven

cuches said:


> I know at Disney they sometimes send out PIN codes for room discounts. Does Universal do a similar thing with discounts for the on site hotels? I know that they give discounts for AAA members but is there any other discounts I can look into. Want to stay at HRH in October.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tina



universal has promos for the general population.
you don't have to be a member of anything to get those discounted rates.

stay more, save more is offered for october last time i looked.
that is what i booked 

go to the hotel site from the UO website.
that is where you will find information on special rates and dates.

you can also use the Loews website for rates.


----------



## cuches

Thanks Damo and Macraven !

Tina


----------



## Mouseturtle

It may be a matter of opinion, but I am having trouble deciding between the 3 Universal hotels. I am coming with 2 teenagers and love the idea of bypassing the lines with the room key. I stay at the Grand floridian at Disney -

Also looking for any tips on a better rate! Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Harry Potter said:


> Seems like I am the only one who posts here now.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to get off my chest something that happened at RPR.
> 
> I phoned initially Star Service to see if they could arrange a pickup time for me from Mears to take me to MCO. They said I had to do it myself, as it was a prepaid booking.
> 
> Ok, fair enough.
> 
> But I did not have any numbers for Mears, so I phoned up Guest Services (i think) and they were a little brutal in simply redirecting my call to the RPR transportation people.
> 
> These people (I forget the name of their dept) gave me a phone number that was COMPLETELY wrong, it was for a different cab company.
> 
> I phoned them up again a few mins later to ask the same question, and I was rudely told "listen sir I have just given you the number!".  I then explained that it was the wrong number, and was then told "well thats the only number we have for Mears".
> 
> What a load of crock. I found them to be rude, and not very knowledgeable. I didn't find it to be good customer service at all, and everybody I spoke to that morning was rude and uninterested in helping me.
> 
> This is not a problem with Mears, they are a great taxi service, with very courteous drivers. BUT I hope other people have a better experience trying to obtain phone numbers from Loews staff than I did. It was a horrible way to end my stay in Orlando to be honest.



since you had internet access with you during your vacation, couldn't you have looked up the number for Mears?


----------



## macraven

Mouseturtle said:


> It may be a matter of opinion, but I am having trouble deciding between the 3 Universal hotels. I am coming with 2 teenagers and love the idea of bypassing the lines with the room key. I stay at the Grand floridian at Disney -
> 
> Also looking for any tips on a better rate! Thanks!



the grand floridian is a lovely hotel.
think you will enjoy the portofina bay hotel at universal when you move to the UO resorts.

have you had a chance to look up information about the pbh yet?

http://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews_Portofino_Bay_Hotel/loews_portofino_bay.aspx

use the menu on the left when you open that website for pbh.
it will give you a lot of information of what if offers.

if you want more info about the rph or hrh, here are their links from the UO website. 

royal pacific hotel    http://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews_Royal_Pacific_Resort/loews_royal_pacific_resort.aspx

hard rock hotel
http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...ss.aspx?ComponentId=6248&SourcePageId=21296#7
http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...l.html&expID=13-5748&contentID=13-21112&seq=1


if you are going this year, the stay more, save more promo is available to the general public.
it is one of the better deals on rates.

AAA also allows discounts on rooms for the hotels.

it is best to book tickets, room, etc separately.
much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## schumigirl

Have I read somewhere you can ask for Housekeeping to do your room in the mornings or have I imagined that?

With the time difference we tend to be up really early, and especially the first few days like a rest in the afternoon.

So if Housekeeping could come in the morning it would be ideal for us.

Anyone know if this is ok to ask. Thank you


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Have I read somewhere you can ask for Housekeeping to do your room in the mornings or have I imagined that?
> 
> With the time difference we tend to be up really early, and especially the first few days like a rest in the afternoon.
> 
> So if Housekeeping could come in the morning it would be ideal for us.
> 
> Anyone know if this is ok to ask. Thank you



each year i request a certain time period.
i was told that would be fine.
it has always been done in the time frame that works for me.


the only thing i can think of that wouldn't make it possible is if the hotel was at 99% occupancy and they couldn't back track from one end of the hall to another.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> each year i request a certain time period.
> i was told that would be fine.
> it has always been done in the time frame that works for me.
> 
> 
> the only thing i can think of that wouldn't make it possible is if the hotel was at 99% occupancy and they couldn't back track from one end of the hall to another.



Oh that`s really good to know.

We will ask at check-in for AM Housekeeping if possible.

Thanks


----------



## elgerber

I haven't been able to dig up this information, can you ship a box ahead of time to HRH like you can to Disney hotels?

Thanks!


----------



## msminniemouse

elgerber said:


> I haven't been able to dig up this information, can you ship a box ahead of time to HRH like you can to Disney hotels?
> 
> Thanks!



I had a case of water from Costco delivered last August.


----------



## pas130

So I am coming down for our first PBH stay. We usually do Disney, and have not done US in several years. I do know we can use our room key to charge meals (which is awesome as I paid in full at booking and have since got a APH rate-so resort credit ). Is there a list somewhere of quick service/fast food spots at the hotels/parks/CityWalk that do or do not accept credit cards/hotel charging?

Thanks in advance for any and all info!


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

Does anyone know what is the earliest time you can stop by the front desk on your check in day to receive your room key? I remember going a few years ago and i arrived around 9 A.M. and while my room wasn't ready yet, I was still able to get a room key to use in the parks for that day. I will be arriving earlier this time...around 7 A.M. to be exact. I am wondering if they will issue me a room key that early so I can use it for the fast pass


----------



## macraven

i know you can check in at 6 am as i have done that before.

why don't you call the day before you are going to do an early check in so the documents can be ready for you when you arrive.


i answered differently on this question than i did on the other same post you had in another thread.

that's because i remembered i called prior to make sure someone could have my info all set up when i arrived.

the front desk always has someone available for you to check in.

there are many guests that check in way after midnight.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

anyone know how late the pool at royal pacific is open until? Also, do they have a poolside bar? I am having trouble finding these little pieces of information from their website. you guys are helping out so much!!


----------



## Bluer101

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> anyone know how late the pool at royal pacific is open until? Also, do they have a poolside bar? I am having trouble finding these little pieces of information from their website. you guys are helping out so much!!



The pool is normally open until 11:00pm. Yes, there is a pool side bar and grill, Bula Bar and Grill.


----------



## dazednconfused

I'm planning to visit in Dec 2012. Does anyone know when I will be able to book?? USO has a 4 night promotion going on now for stays till Dec 2012. But I cannot seem to book that far out. Hmmph.


----------



## damo

dazednconfused said:


> I'm planning to visit in Dec 2012. Does anyone know when I will be able to book?? USO has a 4 night promotion going on now for stays till Dec 2012. But I cannot seem to book that far out. Hmmph.



If you can't book online, you can try giving them a call.


----------



## dazednconfused

I would call them, but I don't reside in the States. So, the long distance phone charges would be really, really high. I'll just have to wait till Universal opens their booking dates for Dec 2012. Sigh... Hopefully, it won't be too long a wait.


----------



## macraven

elgerber said:


> I haven't been able to dig up this information, can you ship a box ahead of time to HRH like you can to Disney hotels?
> 
> Thanks!



i don't know the answer to this question.

one of my friends stayed at hrh 6 years ago and had to pay a charge on something that was delivered and held for her.

i don't know if it was the policy then or that if it was held for a week before her arrival. 
i tend to think this might have been the issue.

i read what others have said but if it were me, i would call and ask to speak to the front end manager to find the correct answer.

for the two Loews hotels, no hotel charges to have something sent ahead to wait for your arrival.


----------



## Redwitch

Thinking about getting an AP to get the rate at HRH.  (RPH is sold out of standard rooms for AP and SMSM rates.)  We arrive at MCO about 11:30.  Will they let me check in with the online voucher?  If not, any suggestions?  I don't want to pay to park at the parks and the hotel.  Also, do you think RPH will open up?  I really am gritting my teeth at Universal's hotel rates.  Not use to high class hotel rates.   TIA!


----------



## damo

Redwitch said:


> Thinking about getting an AP to get the rate at HRH.  (RPH is sold out of standard rooms for AP and SMSM rates.)  We arrive at MCO about 11:30.  Will they let me check in with the online voucher?  If not, any suggestions?  I don't want to pay to park at the parks and the hotel.  Also, do you think RPH will open up?  I really am gritting my teeth at Universal's hotel rates.  Not use to high class hotel rates.   TIA!



Yes, they will let you check in with the voucher.  Sometimes more rates open up, it is tough to tell.  For September for quite a while there were no standard room at PBH with the AP rate and now there seem to be lots for our dates.  The RPR had quite a few at $139 and now I see that those are gone.


----------



## Redwitch

damo said:


> Yes, they will let you check in with the voucher.  Sometimes more rates open up, it is tough to tell.  For September for quite a while there were no standard room at PBH with the AP rate and now there seem to be lots for our dates.  The RPR had quite a few at $139 and now I see that those are gone.



Thanks.  We are looking 10/17 - 20, so I know HHN are an issue.  I was looking at RPR and all of a sudden, it disappeared, so I thought I better book HRH.  (I am a total Universal newbie, in case you didn't guess....)


----------



## macraven

Redwitch said:


> Thanks.  We are looking 10/17 - 20, so I know HHN are an issue.  I was looking at RPR and all of a sudden, it disappeared, so I thought I better book HRH.  (I am a total Universal newbie, in case you didn't guess....)



rph fills up fast for the hhn dates.
sometimes you can catch a cancellation for that hotel.


----------



## Paging Mr. Morrow

does anyone know if the "power pass" annual pass for universal gives onsite hotel discounts?


----------



## macraven

Paging Mr. Morrow said:


> does anyone know if the "power pass" annual pass for universal gives onsite hotel discounts?



it doesn't.

only the preferred or premierre pass allow the discount rates on hotels.


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

I have been searching high and low to no avail so hopefully someone will be able to help me. If staying on property, can you rent a cabana at any of the 3 Universal hotels? The reason I ask is that we always stay on property and rented a cabana at the HRH in June. We are planning on staying at the RPR and the cabana's look very small and away from the pool which doesn't appeal to us. Being able to rent a cabana at either the HRH or PBH would be ideal as their cabana's are much bigger and closer to the pools. TIA


----------



## JessicaR

CoachBagFanatic said:


> I have been searching high and low to no avail so hopefully someone will be able to help me. If staying on property, can you rent a cabana at any of the 3 Universal hotels? The reason I ask is that we always stay on property and rented a cabana at the HRH in June. We are planning on staying at the RPR and the cabana's look very small and away from the pool which doesn't appeal to us. Being able to rent a cabana at either the HRH or PBH would be ideal as their cabana's are much bigger and closer to the pools. TIA



Yes you can - we rent at HRH every trip no matter which on-site we stay at!


----------



## CoachBagFanatic

JessicaR said:


> Yes you can - we rent at HRH every trip no matter which on-site we stay at!



Oh thanks so much. This makes us very happy. We rented cabana #9 at the HRH and thought is was great. The location to the pool and rest room was perfect. I also love the fact that they have many pool attendants and no matter who is assigned to your cabana, they all came over to see if we needed anything. They did a great job.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

What did it include and how much for the cabana?


----------



## dolphindolls2

CoachBagFanatic said:


> Oh thanks so much. This makes us very happy. We rented cabana #9 at the HRH and thought is was great. The location to the pool and rest room was perfect. I also love the fact that they have many pool attendants and no matter who is assigned to your cabana, they all came over to see if we needed anything. They did a great job.



I just booked for Aug. 2012 at RPR but I'm very interested in renting a cabana at HRH. Is there a phone number you can share and #'s of great cabana's, thanks


----------



## David 1980

I have seven people in my family and see that Royal Pacific has a two room suite that will hold seven people. How do I book this room on line,I tried and it does not let me do this? Thanks


----------



## pixeegrl

David 1980 said:


> I have seven people in my family and see that Royal Pacific has a two room suite that will hold seven people. How do I book this room on line,I tried and it does not let me do this? Thanks



I think you have to call the hotel directly


----------



## hayleyp

dolphindolls2 said:


> I just booked for Aug. 2012 at RPR but I'm very interested in renting a cabana at HRH. Is there a phone number you can share and #'s of great cabana's, thanks




The # for cabana rentals at HRH is (407)503-2236. Our favorite cabana is #10 (Stevie Wonder). It is located on the beachside and the closest to the pool, water slide, and volleyball pit. My 3 kids (8),(10) & (10) spend the entire day on the water slide & playing volleyball so it is the best location to keep an eye on them. If you would rather be near the kiddie pool you would want #7 (Yellow Sub) or #8. 

I just booked the cabana for March and with the club discount it was $190 (all cabanas on the beahside themed or not are the same price). The outer/standerd cabanas were $140 with the club discount. I am not sure of the prices w/o discount.



goofy! said:


> Found Robvia's pictures of the cabanas.





Cabana #7 - Yellow Submarine
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040732.jpg
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040733.jpg
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040734.jpg

Cabana #8 - Non Themed
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040735.jpg
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040736.jpg
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040737.jpg

Cabana #9 - Non Theamed
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040739.jpg
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040740.jpg
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040742.jpg

Cabana #10 - Stevie Wonder
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040744.jpg
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040743.jpg
http://www.nogodforme.com/pictures20...mp02040747.jpg


----------



## macraven

David 1980 said:


> I have seven people in my family and see that Royal Pacific has a two room suite that will hold seven people. How do I book this room on line,I tried and it does not let me do this? Thanks



call loews or the hotel to book.
sometimes it is not available.


----------



## flbeachbumnut

Going for HHN as we do every year but usually I am too late to book the great deals for the onsite hotels. Got Hard Rock for $174 a night Sept 29 check in Oct 1 check out using FLO code on the Lowes site. When I used Universal site it was not the same so I recommend checking both. I was going to buy an AP pass to get discounts this year but when I found this no way. It was $209 a night with AP code.


----------



## CerysG

We are booked in for a Queen delux room with a sofa bed so can anyone give me a good room number for one of these.  They don't seem to give you a choice of pool or garden views so there must be only so many of these.  I don't really care which as long as its a nice view.  If the pool ones aren't so quiet then I'd rather a graden one but otherwise either or is good.  Glad to hear they are all non-smoking as I hate the smell of smoke.  Seems most places will charge you extra if you smoke in a room and they have to do special cleaning. 
We are so pumped about staying here so want it to be a great time for everyone and we are really picky people just want a good room.  Also I don't expect we will be in it for loads of time but its nice to unwind in the evenings and rest up for the next day.


----------



## meryll83

flbeachbumnut said:
			
		

> Going for HHN as we do every year but usually I am too late to book the great deals for the onsite hotels. Got Hard Rock for $174 a night Sept 29 check in Oct 1 check out using FLO code on the Lowes site. When I used Universal site it was not the same so I recommend checking both. I was going to buy an AP pass to get discounts this year but when I found this no way. It was $209 a night with AP code.



What is the FLO code please?


----------



## ProudMommyof2

meryll83 said:


> What is the FLO code please?



Ditto! What is the FLO code?


----------



## Lexxiefern

Looks like FLO is Florida resident rate


----------



## damo

Lexxiefern said:


> Looks like FLO is Florida resident rate



Yup.


----------



## macraven




----------



## meryll83

ProudMommyof2 said:
			
		

> Ditto! What is the FLO code?



I still don't know for sure, but I think it might be a Florida residents code...


----------



## meryll83

Ignore my post above, still getting used to using the app and forgetting new posts might be on a different page!


----------



## scratchboat

I can't get a straight answer out of Loews/Universal about this over the web or phone ...

Loews & Universal websites still describe Deluxe 2 Queen rooms as "most" still offering pullout sofa.  But an "on-site" Universal reservation specialist told me that these pullout sofas were removed when the rooms were recently redecorated.

I reserved one of these rooms with a great discount for next month, but I'm traveling with 5 people (2 adults, 3 kids) and I only want the room if I don't have to bother with a rollaway.  For my dates I can save $300 staying in one of these PBH rooms compared to a Deluxe 2 Queen at HRH But I don't want to bother with the cost or hassle of renting a rollaway bed at PBH.

*Has anyone stayed recently at PBH in a Deluxe 2 Queen Room that still had the pullout sofa?*


----------



## macraven

scratchboat said:


> I can't get a straight answer out of Loews/Universal about this over the web or phone ...
> 
> Loews & Universal websites still describe Deluxe 2 Queen rooms as "most" still offering pullout sofa.  But an "on-site" Universal reservation specialist told me that these pullout sofas were removed when the rooms were recently redecorated.
> 
> I reserved one of these rooms with a great discount for next month, but I'm traveling with 5 people (2 adults, 3 kids) and I only want the room if I don't have to bother with a rollaway.  For my dates I can save $300 staying in one of these PBH rooms compared to a Deluxe 2 Queen at HRH But I don't want to bother with the cost or hassle of renting a rollaway bed at PBH.
> 
> *Has anyone stayed recently at PBH in a Deluxe 2 Queen Room that still had the pullout sofa?*



_call the hotel directly.
ask to speak to the front end lobby manager.

also, the TM's at the check in lobby can answer your questions regarding the pullout sofas.

if the manager states they do have a few pull out sofas, ask if he can assign that room to you now prior to your arrival._


----------



## scratchboat

Thanks for tip on calling hotel directly - I did try that route before my post, but as soon as I started asking questions about rooms, I was told I had to speak to central reservations.  I'll give it a day or so to see if anyone responds to my email inquiry, and if not, I'll try the PBH front desk again.  And ask for a manager if they try to transfer me again


----------



## macraven

scratchboat said:


> Thanks for tip on calling hotel directly - I did try that route before my post, but as soon as I started asking questions about rooms, I was told I had to speak to central reservations.  I'll give it a day or so to see if anyone responds to my email inquiry, and if not, I'll try the PBH front desk again.  And ask for a manager if they try to transfer me again



_when i have a question that only the hotel personnel would know, i call the hotel directly.

you will get the hotel operator when you call.

tell that person you want to be connected to the front desk.
they will ask you if you are staying onsite right now.


your reply will be, no, but i need the front desk.

you will be transferred then.


talk to the employee at the front desk.
if you do not receive the help you need, ask to talk to the supervisor/manager of that section.


those working at the check in counter at the hotels, have access to what rooms have the sofa beds.
they can also answer your questions regarding what has been changed in the rooms due to the renovations._


----------



## scratchboat

I called PBH this morning, asked for Front Desk and spoke with Guest Services. I asked whether the Deluxe 2 Queen rooms still offered sofa beds and was told "no, they do not". To confirm I asked whether having a fifth person in the room would now require a roll-away bed in all cases and was told "yes, it would".

That stinks for my family - let's hope the Hard Rock doesn't follow suit!


----------



## damo

scratchboat said:


> I called PBH this morning, asked for Front Desk and spoke with Guest Services. I asked whether the Deluxe 2 Queen rooms still offered sofa beds and was told "no, they do not". To confirm I asked whether having a fifth person in the room would now require a roll-away bed in all cases and was told "yes, it would".
> 
> That stinks for my family - let's hope the Hard Rock doesn't follow suit!



The Hard Rock deluxe rooms are a very different shape than the PBH rooms.  The PBH rooms only had a twin sized sofa bed (just looked like a big chair) where the HRH rooms have a full sofa---I think it is actually queen sized.

Here is a photo of the pullout in the PBH
<a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34515-d123528-Loews_Portofino_Bay_Hotel_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html"><img alt="Photos of Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando, Orlando" src="http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/06/79/0e/deluxe-double-room.jpg"/></a><br/>This photo of <a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g34515-d123528-Reviews-Loews_Portofino_Bay_Hotel_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html">Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando</a> is courtesy of TripAdvisor

<a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34515-d123528-Loews_Portofino_Bay_Hotel_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html"><img alt="Photos of Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando, Orlando" src="http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/03/42/d4/09/loews-portofino-bay-hotel.jpg"/></a><br/>This photo of <a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g34515-d123528-Reviews-Loews_Portofino_Bay_Hotel_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html">Loews Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal Orlando</a> is courtesy of TripAdvisor

Here is a photo of the pullout in the HRH
<a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g34515-d123534-Hard_Rock_Hotel_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html"><img alt="Photos of Hard Rock Hotel at Universal Orlando, Orlando" src="http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/03/53/07/4a/hard-rock-hotel-at-universal.jpg"/></a><br/>This photo of <a href="http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g34515-d123534-Reviews-Hard_Rock_Hotel_at_Universal_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html">Hard Rock Hotel at Universal Orlando</a> is courtesy of TripAdvisor


----------



## scratchboat

It would appear that HRH Deluxe 2 Queen's extra space is "more useful" than that of the PBH.  Much of the extra floorspace in PBH Deluxe seems to be allocated to the bathroom, while the HRH expands the sleeping/living area in their Deluxe rooms.

Using a special APH rate I could save $300 by switching from HRH to PBH for my dates - that's quite enticing.  But for several reasons (theming, proximity to parks and especially the built-in sofabed) I think I'll forego the savings and stay in a Deluxe Room at HRH.

I hope Loews & Universal update their web sites soon to reflect that the Deluxe Rooms at PBH no longer offer sofa beds.  I sent an email to Loews' Orlando Reservations alias, but no acknowledgement or response as of yet.


----------



## damo

scratchboat said:


> It would appear that HRH Deluxe 2 Queen's extra space is "more useful" than that of the PBH.  Much of the extra floorspace in PBH Deluxe seems to be allocated to the bathroom, while the HRH expands the sleeping/living area in their Deluxe rooms.
> 
> Using a special APH rate I could save $300 by switching from HRH to PBH for my dates - that's quite enticing.  But for several reasons (theming, proximity to parks and especially the built-in sofabed) I think I'll forego the savings and stay in a Deluxe Room at HRH.
> 
> I hope Loews & Universal update their web sites soon to reflect that the Deluxe Rooms at PBH no longer offer sofa beds.  I sent an email to Loews' Orlando Reservations alias, but no acknowledgement or response as of yet.



When our kids were younger, we always stayed in the deluxe rooms at the HRH.  We loved them.  It wasn't until everyone got older and the entire family didn't travel together, that we started staying at the other two hotels.


----------



## Michaella

I was hoping someone could help out an Australian newbie  

We are planning to stay at Royal Pacific for two nights at the end of September. 

I have a few questions I am afraid. 

1. Our daughter will be 10 and our son 13. I know that means they are "adults" for ticketing purposes is that the same for the rooms? 
2. When we check out will the hotel hold our bags etc until we finish at the park on that day? We are then travelling to Disney? 
3. I read your express pass is active until you hand your room key in .. wouldn't I need to hand my room key in at check out (10am or whenever?) I was hoping to use the pass on that day as well. 
4. With the first of our two days of stay being a Sunday and a night for HHN I think that means park will close early (about 5pm) .. so I am thinking we should do US that day and IOA the next day since we expect to spend more time and do more things at IoA. We will not be going to HHN... Our daughter is a big chicken. 

Thanks in anticipation of your help


----------



## damo

Michaella said:


> I was hoping someone could help out an Australian newbie
> 
> We are planning to stay at Royal Pacific for two nights at the end of September.
> 
> I have a few questions I am afraid.
> 
> 1. Our daughter will be 10 and our son 13. I know that means they are "adults" for ticketing purposes is that the same for the rooms?
> 2. When we check out will the hotel hold our bags etc until we finish at the park on that day? We are then travelling to Disney?
> 3. I read your express pass is active until you hand your room key in .. wouldn't I need to hand my room key in at check out (10am or whenever?) I was hoping to use the pass on that day as well.
> 4. With the first of our two days of stay being a Sunday and a night for HHN I think that means park will close early (about 5pm) .. so I am thinking we should do US that day and IOA the next day since we expect to spend more time and do more things at IoA. We will not be going to HHN... Our daughter is a big chicken.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation of your help



1.  For hotel rooms, adults are 18 and over.
2. Yes, they will hold your bags at bell services.
3. Your express is separate from your room key.  You will get it at the express pass kiosk at the hotel.  It will have your picture on it.  You can use it the entire day you check in and the entire day you check out.
4. Sounds like a good idea.

Have fun!!!


----------



## glocon

Would any of you guys worried about a pull out sofa bed consider a blow up mattress that you bring yourself? They inflate and deflate quickly, are free and can be stood up on its side to get out of the way once you get up. They do not take up much room in your luggage either. That is what we did when we had 2 teen boys who did not want to share a bed. We just tossed the blankets and stuff on one of the beds when we got up, and when ready for bed just threw on a sheet and grabbed a pillow and blanket.

This way you save money, save room, and save space during the day!


----------



## scratchboat

Yes - I have been thinking of getting an air mattress for my upcoming stay.  I saw a cheap twin air mattress for $15 or less in a couple of stores near me.  My child's less that 100 pounds so I'm not too worried about quality of air mattress and at that price I might just abandon the thing in Orlando instead of lugging it back on the plane ...

I'm still on the fence on what would be best for my upcoming four nights at Universal - HRH Deluxe or PBH Deluxe for $300 less than room at HRH.  On the one hand the HRH is shorter walk and has all the beds we need, while on the other the PBH room is newly renovated and I can save a bundle!

I have another week to make my decision - my wife's tired of hearing about it, though.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

glocon said:


> Would any of you guys worried about a pull out sofa bed consider a blow up mattress that you bring yourself? They inflate and deflate quickly, are free and can be stood up on its side to get out of the way once you get up. They do not take up much room in your luggage either. That is what we did when we had 2 teen boys who did not want to share a bed. We just tossed the blankets and stuff on one of the beds when we got up, and when ready for bed just threw on a sheet and grabbed a pillow and blanket.
> 
> This way you save money, save room, and save space during the day!



THis is what we always do as my kids are not sharing a bed. Store it upright between bed and wall during the day- works great!


----------



## BiGGy

Anyone after any additional information on cabana's this link maybe of help to you 

Also has pictures of the rooms and food

http://flguide.co.uk/featured/hard-rock-hotel-orlando/

Rgds
Biggy


----------



## kingken

ProudMommyof2 said:


> THis is what we always do as my kids are not sharing a bed. Store it upright between bed and wall during the day- works great!



think we are doing it this year as sons wont share and to be honest could not put up with the fightd
is there enough room in a standard double room for a air mattress? thanks


----------



## glocon

We put ours in the entryway. Works just fine.


----------



## Aljo

Can someone tell me a bit about the pools at all 3 resorts?   Which resort has the best pool?  Do you need to bring towels from your room to the pool or no?

Thank you.


----------



## damo

Aljo said:


> Can someone tell me a bit about the pools at all 3 resorts?   Which resort has the best pool?  Do you need to bring towels from your room to the pool or no?
> 
> Thank you.



It all depends on what you are looking for in a pool.  RPR is big and deep but has no slide.  HRH is big and shallow and has a slide.  PBH has 3 pools---one shallow with a slide, one deep for actual swimming and one smaller regular pool.

There are towels at the pools.  No need to bring them from the rooms.


----------



## RAPstar

Are you still able to pool hop or did they do away with that? Just curious. Looking into finally staying onsite this trip (hopefully)


----------



## macraven

_yes, that has not changed

pool hopping, dining, etc._


----------



## WDWFL2013

Are there room safes in the HRH?

Thanks


----------



## NYcruiser

Portofino is a really nice hotel and super easy to get to the parks from! I recommend it!!


----------



## counselordeb

So you have to walk from the hotels to the parks? That is what I am understanding from your walk timeframes....Those times aren't bad, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## j2thomason

Anyone going to PBH anytime soon should be prepared for lots of construction. They are doing a refurb on al lot of the exteriors. We just got back last night. It was very disappointing. All the work going on really took away from the "resort" feel. We had several "hiccups" there. (Front desk sent us to the wrong room, bellman grabbed MY cell phone from me to call the desk...and they checked us out one day too early. Nothing like returning from a long rainy day in the parks to find out that you can't get in your room and you've been checked out) I would not stay there again. We stayed at Hard Rock a few years ago and would definitely opt for Hard Rock if I had a choice.


----------



## damo

counselordeb said:


> So you have to walk from the hotels to the parks? That is what I am understanding from your walk timeframes....Those times aren't bad, but I just want to make sure.



Walking is just one of the options.  You can take a boat or a bus as well.


----------



## macraven

j2thomason said:


> Anyone going to PBH anytime soon should be prepared for lots of construction. They are doing a refurb on al lot of the exteriors. We just got back last night. It was very disappointing. All the work going on really took away from the "resort" feel. We had several "hiccups" there. (Front desk sent us to the wrong room, bellman grabbed MY cell phone from me to call the desk...and they checked us out one day too early. Nothing like returning from a long rainy day in the parks to find out that you can't get in your room and you've been checked out) I would not stay there again. We stayed at Hard Rock a few years ago and would definitely opt for Hard Rock if I had a choice.



_i hope you contacted and talked to the manager there when that happened._


----------



## jack presley

Are there any discounts to be had when staying at one of the on-site hotels? I know about the early admission and the fast pass but do you get any discounts off restaurants in City Walk etc?


----------



## macraven

_discounts can include AAA, APH and coupons that are found on different websites other than the darkside.


i'm sure they are other discounts but the ones above are what i have been using. (MIL is popular too)


some peeps are sent pins for room discounts._


----------



## j2thomason

macraven said:


> i hope you contacted and talked to the manager there when that happened.



My husband actually spoke with the manager on duty when they checked us out too early. They did give us $50 credit, but I wasn't really happy with that. They actually wanted us to move to another room because of their mistake. Let's just say that we will never be going back to PBH!


----------



## fizbobunny

jack presley said:


> Are there any discounts to be had when staying at one of the on-site hotels? I know about the early admission and the fast pass but do you get any discounts off restaurants in City Walk etc?



You do not get restaurant or shopping discounts as a perk of staying onsite.

You do get priority seating at restaurants.


----------



## macraven

j2thomason said:


> My husband actually spoke with the manager on duty when they checked us out too early. They did give us $50 credit, but I wasn't really happy with that. They actually wanted us to move to another room because of their mistake. Let's just say that we will never be going back to PBH!



_i totally understand your decision._


----------



## fizbobunny

I've read somewhere in this board that you can call Universal to pay off your room before arrival. What number do you call? Has anyone done this? Any issues or problems when checking in?


----------



## tricky1

I would guess call the hotel directly, there is a form you can fill out
to pay with a c.c. I make my ressis in spring for my fall trip. Then I send a check when ever I can to pay on the room. I like to have it paid for when I check in.

I done it this way for several trips. 

You must include the reservation # and the dates ,the hotel you staying at
on the check.  
                             Loews hotel accounting
                             6800 lakewood plaza dr.
                             Orlando, Fl. 32819


----------



## DrewAlmighty

fizbobunny said:


> I've read somewhere in this board that you can call Universal to pay off your room before arrival. What number do you call? Has anyone done this? Any issues or problems when checking in?



If you've booked a package through UniversalOrlando.com you can call at 855-763-8192 and make a payment.


----------



## fizbobunny

I did not book a package, just a room. 

My main concern is that the total for the room would be near the limit of our back up credit card. I have this fear that something will happen to our primary card while on vacation, like it will disappear and I will have to call to cancel it. Then my backup card will get maxed out paying for the hotel. What we are going to do is call the backup card company and see if we can get a temporary raised limit for the trip. If not I will pursue paying ahead of time further.


----------



## DrewAlmighty

Just made our final payment on our trip October 26 - November 2nd. HHN and Hard Rock Hotel here we come!


----------



## snykymom

Please excuse me for not reading all the pages in this thread. My (adult) daughter & I are going to RPR, standard (cheapest) room in October. Do we need to request an area in the hotel? I've read about the "towers" - is there anywhere that I can see pictures of the towers and/or floor plans? Are there any terrible rooms?

Thanks


----------



## DisneyMomx7

So excited - just booked HRH Deluxe 2 Queen Room for 10 nights - 
July 22- August 1, 2014!

We are doing a Universal/IOA, Sea World/Discovery Cover/Aquatica/Wet and Wild vacation!  Our first time ever NOT doing Disney.  Kids are getting older and just need a year break.  They are really excited about being able to sleep in more with the express pass - teenagers!


----------



## karriealex

We just had a really bad two day stay at Portofino Bay.  It started at check in and got worse.  We did check in early but the person who checked us in assured me that they would have a room ready in a couple of hours at the most.  Six hours later I call the hotel and very nicely ask what the status is on our room.  The woman very nastily said to me " You KNOW check in is NOT until 4:30.  I again nicely explained that I was going by what the man had said to me at check in.  

We finally get our room assignment and go back to the hotel.  We are staying club level which we are paying a pretty penny for.  We find that there is no fridge just a filled mini bar that if you even open it to put your stuff in you are charged and there is a 14.95 dollar a night charge for wifi.  Really at club level they are nickle and diming us  

We then go down to the club.  I have a walking issue due to my back and I do smoke.  I asked the concierge where was the closest place to my room that I could go and smoke and explained the situation.  She looks at a resort map and then at me and says :I don't know".  Umm they don't know their own resort?  

We get on the boat and the captain does not tell me where to go with my wheelchair and then yells at me that I have parked it on an unreinforced hatch and to move it immediately.  We decide to take the shuttle one time.  The guy gets me and the wheelchair into the shuttle and ties me in.  Well I am unsure how exactly he did it but I was sliding all over the back of the shuttle and almost turned over once.  When we got to IOA I told the guy what was going on and he says"You SHOULD have put on your brake"  To which I said "Electric wheelchairs do not have brakes".  

Our second night we went to Trattoria Del Porto for dinner.  It took an hour to get our dinners even though there were only 4 other people in the restaurant.  By the time dinner came mine was ice cold and I bit into a huge piece of lemon peel.  My husband and kids remarked that the food wasn't any better than theme park food really and for this we paid 100.00 with tip and this was with my dinner being taken off.  

We decide to go to the club lounge for dessert.  The club was not due to close for another half hour.  My 19 year old was ahead of us and went in.  He was handed a couple of cookies and walked out of the lounge just as we walked up on it.  The guy shoves the plate at us and says "This is all that's left".  My husband takes the 3 cookies and says thank you.  The guy then proceeds to stand directly in the doorway so that we cannot enter.  There were still people in there and we were dressed correctly.  I was so taken aback that we just walked away.  We had wanted to get coffee for then and a couple of waters for during the night.  I couldn't really say anything till we got half way back to our room I was so flabbergasted.  I said to dh "Were we just barred from the club lounge that we are paying for".  He said "Yep we were".  I called the manager from our room and he did give us a club level discount but really since we had originally changed from a 209. a night rate at the Royal Pacific when we changed to the 381. a night rate at Portofino Bay it really was not enough.  

Then we go to check out and there is a huge line.  I asked the concierge if we had to stand in that line and she says yes.  I get in line and wait and wait and wait.  My son then comes up to me and says " Mom did you not know you could check out by phone or by computer?"  I said  "No how do you know that?"  He says "There is a little sign over there".  I was so mad that the concierge did not tell me that was an option and I was made to stand in line for a half hour.  

Then to add insult to injury we go out to get our car and of course there is a 36.00 charge to retrieve it even though we are club level and we self parked it.  

Both dh and I said NEVER AGAIN. We were made to feel very awkward and like we didn't belong there the whole time on top of everything else.  

Now I am used to Disney who does not try and suck every penny they can out of you and to the amenities you get staying at Disney even if you are not club level.  I just feel that if you are paying that kind of money you should not be hit up to pay extra for things and that you should be treated a lot better than we were.  

I told dh yesterday it would be in their best interest not to send me a satisfaction survey.  Guess what I got today?  Yep.  I was not nasty but I did tell them point blank how I felt.

Please do not flame me as this was our experience and our opinion and may not be the experience or opinion of others.  I just thought others might like to know of our experience before they made a decision.


----------



## karriealex

I am fuming right now.  I just checked my bank account,  The two charges for PBH are still pending as is the bill for dinner.  The tip amount for the waiter of 17.00 has dropped off but then I notice that a charge for 63.90 has been authorized and paid to PBH!!  I authorized 17.00 dollars to the waiter and if this is not the tip then what the heck is it?  When I left I was given a copy of the bill which showed a 200.00 credit.  I cannot wait for PBH to open so I can find out what the heck this is.  I am so angry it is not funny.

I found out what the charge was after getting basically no help from PBH management.  Again it was a mess up on the resorts part for not telling us which gate and how to correctly check out of self parking.  We were charged the visitors rate and were charged for 3 days not the 2 we were there.  I let the parking manager know just how angry I was and how this was the their fault and not ours.  He agreed that they really messed up and agreed to write off the entire charge and not just the amount over what should have been charged.


----------



## Ali

@karriealex

I'm sorry you had such a hard time but I'm curious about something. If you stay club level you don't have to pay for parking?


----------



## karriealex

Ali said:


> @karriealex
> 
> I'm sorry you had such a hard time but I'm curious about something. If you stay club level you don't have to pay for parking?



Yes you still do have to pay for parking when you are at club level which I totally feel is ridiculous but they failed to give us any information on how to get our car out and caused us to be charged for 3 days not 2 and at a much higher rate.


----------



## EmJay2001

scratchboat said:


> I called PBH this morning, asked for Front Desk and spoke with Guest Services. I asked whether the Deluxe 2 Queen rooms still offered sofa beds and was told "no, they do not". To confirm I asked whether having a fifth person in the room would now require a roll-away bed in all cases and was told "yes, it would".
> 
> That stinks for my family - let's hope the Hard Rock doesn't follow suit!



Hi there. I am here right now with my family of five and we are in building 2, 6th floor suite and it has a sofa bed. My ds also said the bed is very comfortable . 

So far we are having an excellent time. We love, love, love the express passes and the child swap. The only issue is the internet range stinks and we have zero luck with the hand held devices but my laptop is no problem. I forgot about the "bring a router" tip I read months ago. Next time we will .


----------



## damo

EmJay2001 said:


> Hi there. I am here right now with my family of five and we are in building 2, 6th floor suite and it has a sofa bed. My ds also said the bed is very comfortable .
> 
> So far we are having an excellent time. We love, love, love the express passes and the child swap. The only issue is the internet range stinks and we have zero luck with the hand held devices but my laptop is no problem. I forgot about the "bring a router" tip I read months ago. Next time we will .



Is the sofa bed in the same room as the 2 queen beds?  That's what the front desk is saying no longer exists.  The deluxe 2 queen rooms used to have a sofa bed in them.


----------



## EmJay2001

damo said:


> Is the sofa bed in the same room as the 2 queen beds?  That's what the front desk is saying no longer exists.  The deluxe 2 queen rooms used to have a sofa bed in them.



Yes, the two queens are first then the sofa bed by the window. Maybe only some of the rooms now have sofa beds? We booked the 2 queen deluxe with club. I am very very happy, I came with an air mattress and it is nicely stored in the closet .


----------



## damo

EmJay2001 said:


> Yes, the two queens are first then the sofa bed by the window. Maybe only some of the rooms now have sofa beds? We booked the 2 queen deluxe with club. I am very very happy, I came with an air mattress and it is nicely stored in the closet .



Can you write down the room number and then post it when you get home so that people who really want the room with the pullout will know exactly which room to request?

That's great news and thanks for letting everyone know!


----------



## EmJay2001

damo said:


> Can you write down the room number and then post it when you get home so that people who really want the room with the pullout will know exactly which room to request?
> 
> That's great news and thanks for letting everyone know!



Sure, I will post a few pictures as well.


----------



## EmJay2001

damo said:


> Can you write down the room number and then post it when you get home so that people who really want the room with the pullout will know exactly which room to request?
> 
> That's great news and thanks for letting everyone know!



We were in 2664. It was a great room. The location was sort of between the pool and club lounge so an excellent room for our family of 5. I will post a pic after I get organized, just got home today .


----------



## karriealex

I spoke with the General Manger of Lowe's assistant about what happened during our trip.  I do have to say all she kept saying was OH MY, OH MY, OH MY, while I recanted what had gone on.  She is getting with every department involved and they will be doing a retrain so that what happened to us doesn't happen to anyone else.  We had already decided we were never going to stay there again but she asked us to reconsider and allow them to try again with us by comping us.  I did not expect for them to do this.  I was very hesitant when she suggested it but finally agreed we would try it again.  I did however tell her this was their last chance with us and should the same things happen we will never ever return.  She thanked me for bringing what happened to us to her attention.  She said a lot of people would have just not said anything and never returned and not given them the chance to fix things.


----------



## meryll83

Is there somewhere at the HRH you can leave your luggage for the day once you've checked out?


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> Is there somewhere at the HRH you can leave your luggage for the day once you've checked out?



_bell services/counter near the hotel exit, main floor._


----------



## meryll83

macraven said:


> bell services/counter near the hotel exit, main floor.



Fab, thank you. How late can you pick it back up?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## macraven

meryll83 said:


> Fab, thank you. How late can you pick it back up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



_i have used the valet service to hold my luggage until i left for my ride to the airport.

the latest i have done that was 7:30 pm.

_


----------



## ehides

EmJay2001 said:


> Yes, the two queens are first then the sofa bed by the window. Maybe only some of the rooms now have sofa beds? We booked the 2 queen deluxe with club. I am very very happy, I came with an air mattress and it is nicely stored in the closet .




Your post says that you booked the 2 queen deluxe with club. I just booked club level (7th floor) and they told me that all rooms on that level are like the 2 queen standard and there are no deluxe rooms on that floor.  I called the hotel directly to ask that question as I really wanted the deluxe room configuration for a bit more room, but still wanted club as well.  Did you have the option of booking a deluxe on a floor other than 7 and then purchase the club option separately?


----------



## karriealex

ehides said:


> Your post says that you booked the 2 queen deluxe with club. I just booked club level (7th floor) and they told me that all rooms on that level are like the 2 queen standard and there are no deluxe rooms on that floor.  I called the hotel directly to ask that question as I really wanted the deluxe room configuration for a bit more room, but still wanted club as well.  Did you have the option of booking a deluxe on a floor other than 7 and then purchase the club option separately?



I was also told there are no club level rooms that have a daybed at all yet someone here said they had one,


----------



## damo

ehides said:


> Your post says that you booked the 2 queen deluxe with club. I just booked club level (7th floor) and they told me that all rooms on that level are like the 2 queen standard and there are no deluxe rooms on that floor.  I called the hotel directly to ask that question as I really wanted the deluxe room configuration for a bit more room, but still wanted club as well.  Did you have the option of booking a deluxe on a floor other than 7 and then purchase the club option separately?



I think you guys are talking about two separate hotels.  The person (Emjay 2001) who said there was a sofa bed in their deluxe room was staying Portofino.  I think you must be referring to HRH because PBH does not have a designated club floor and they don't have 7 floors.

There are 4 deluxe rooms on club level floor at the HRH.  I've stayed in one.  You can't book it, though, you can only request it.


----------



## EmJay2001

damo said:


> I think you guys are talking about two separate hotels.  The person (Emjay 2001) who said there was a sofa bed in their deluxe room was staying Portofino.  I think you must be referring to HRH because PBH does not have a designated club floor and they don't have 7 floors.
> 
> There are 4 deluxe rooms on club level floor at the HRH.  I've stayed in one.  You can't book it, though, you can only request it.



Thanks damo. Yes, I was at the Portofino, 6 th floor. The club was on the main level, a little walk (not bad at all really) from our building.


----------



## karriealex

damo said:


> I think you guys are talking about two separate hotels.  The person (Emjay 2001) who said there was a sofa bed in their deluxe room was staying Portofino.  I think you must be referring to HRH because PBH does not have a designated club floor and they don't have 7 floors.
> 
> There are 4 deluxe rooms on club level floor at the HRH.  I've stayed in one.  You can't book it, though, you can only request it.



I was taking about Portofino Bay when I said I was told there were no daybeds.  I could swear I saw a post from someone who stayed in one


----------



## damo

karriealex said:


> I was taking about Portofino Bay when I said I was told there were no daybeds.  I could swear I saw a post from someone who stayed in one



I figured you were talking about the PBH, but I think that ehides is talking about the HRH.  

You're right that EmJay did say that their deluxe room at PBH had a pullout even though we'd be told by the hotel that there were no pullouts.


----------



## EmJay2001

damo said:


> I figured you were talking about the PBH, but I think that ehides is talking about the HRH.
> 
> You're right that EmJay did say that their deluxe room at PBH had a pullout even though we'd be told by the hotel that there were no pullouts.



My room, 266 something (dont remember exactly anymore ). Here is a photo of it:





Sorry it is pretty crappy, I am not much of a photo taker and this is just using my phone. The kids are lying on it, the night stand on the left is between the two queens.


----------



## EmJay2001

I found a few more:









Edit to add:
This is a picture from the other side, it is quite a large room and my family of 5 were very comfortable there.


----------



## LucyBC80

When and how should I make a request for RPR tower 2 low floor? Do I call it or email it?


----------



## macraven

LucyBC80 said:


> When and how should I make a request for RPR tower 2 low floor? Do I call it or email it?



Call UO ressie number and have your requests added 
Do so about 5 - 6 days out from your arrival date as rooms are assigned after that time period.

If it were me, I would call now just so you do not forget to do that.

I always make my requests at the time I book.


----------



## LucyBC80

macraven said:


> Call UO ressie number and have your requests added
> Do so about 5 - 6 days out from your arrival date as rooms are assigned after that time period.
> 
> If it were me, I would call now just so you do not forget to do that.
> 
> I always make my requests at the time I book.



I did that yesterday. Called Universal package reservations and an awesome TM called Danielle made note of all my requests. She even gave me the number to call and request cake or balloons for the birthday we'll be celebrating. 

I'll call next to my check in date to remind them of our requests.

Do you know if RPR have a computer and printer available to guests?


----------



## pmdeve

macraven said:


> walking will take you about 6 minutes.
> 
> if you take the water taxi, you are let out at the dock in city walk and still have a walk up the stairs to over the bridge to the entrance of IOA.
> 
> 
> i would go with the walking



Is there a handicap access from the boat?


----------



## damo

pmdeve said:


> Is there a handicap access from the boat?



Yes.


----------



## kjasmin

Hi,

I apologize up front if this is the wrong forum segment... 

Planning on booking package through jetblue staying at the Portifino. First, is this the most cost effective way to book? Second, do I we still get the express pass through the hotel? Also heard that certain hotel not longer provide express passes, is this true?

KJ


----------



## buckeev

kjasmin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologize up front if this is the wrong forum segment...
> 
> Planning on booking package through jetblue staying at the Portifino. First, is this the most cost effective way to book? Second, do I we still get the express pass through the hotel? Also heard that certain hotel not longer provide express passes, is this true?
> 
> KJ



It may not be...Call the folks at the hotel directly and get their best rate. (Also inquire about AAA/Annual Pass/Stay More-Save More rates. Depending on your length of stay, the SMSM discount can be substantial).
Also, IF you hafta cancel, it's usually MUCH easier to do so when going through the hotel folks.
As of now, You WILL get the Express Passes-(except at Cabana Bay).


----------



## damo

kjasmin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologize up front if this is the wrong forum segment...
> 
> Planning on booking package through jetblue staying at the Portifino. First, is this the most cost effective way to book? Second, do I we still get the express pass through the hotel? Also heard that certain hotel not longer provide express passes, is this true?
> 
> KJ



The problem with booking a package is that if you want to make any changes you will get charged for it.  The Universal hotels often lower their prices.  If you are locked into a package, you won't be able to take advantage of changing your rate without a penalty fee.

Cabana Bay was never slated to get the express pass.  The other 3 onsite hotels give express pass as a perk no matter where you book or get your park tickets.


----------



## Lady888

Hi just read another thread that states that new as of a couple of weeks ago hotel guests at the 3 on site resorts get free wifi.  2 people who replied said they were at the HRH and PBH and they we're replying while using the new free wifi and its not just for club level etc.  Has anyone heard of this new feature?


----------



## Lady888

Lady888 said:


> Hi just read another thread that states that new as of a couple of weeks ago hotel guests at the 3 on site resorts get free wifi.  2 people who replied said they were at the HRH and PBH and they we're replying while using the new free wifi and its not just for club level etc.  Has anyone heard of this new feature?



Answered my own question... taken from the website: Complimentary Wi-Fi available in public areas and in guestrooms

So there we go.. new free wifi!


----------



## loveysbydesign

May be booking for 1 night Memorial day week for our 1st trip there, kids will be 15, 11 and 6. So which hotel is generally the cheapest and would sleep all 5 of us?
We are already booked in a condo for the week so we'd stay just one night to get express pass.


----------



## damo

loveysbydesign said:


> May be booking for 1 night Memorial day week for our 1st trip there, kids will be 15, 11 and 6. So which hotel is generally the cheapest and would sleep all 5 of us?
> We are already booked in a condo for the week so we'd stay just one night to get express pass.



All of the onsite hotels will sleep five in the two queen bed rooms.  Royal Pacific is generally the cheapest.


----------



## loveysbydesign

damo said:


> All of the onsite hotels will sleep five in the two queen bed rooms.  Royal Pacific is generally the cheapest.


TYVM!


----------



## peaches00

My ds and dil are staying at hard rock while we are staying at pbh...so we will probably walk over to hr in am, then proceed to da for early hours.  I've seen a short cut from hr; I think maybe damo posted...I can't seem to find.  Thanks


----------



## CarolynFH

What are current parking charges for the three deluxe hotels?

TIA!


----------



## Kellitinkerbelli

The web site says $20 for parking and $27 for valet.


----------



## ocalla

Traveling to Orlando for soccer, wanted to have dinner one night at Mama Dela's, will they let us park there without a hotel reservation?


----------



## macraven

Parking

Your choice of self or valet parking is available at our Deluxe on-site hotels: Loews Portofino Bay Hotel, Hard Rock Hotel® and Loews Royal Pacific Resort. 

Overnight Guests
Self Parking: $20 plus tax per night 
Valet Parking: $27 plus tax per night 

*Day Guests
Self Parking: $22 plus tax 
Valet Parking: $32 plus tax *

Self-parking is available at Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort

Overnight Guests
Self-Parking: $10 plus tax per night per vehicle 

Day Guests
Self-Parking: $20 plus tax per vehicle 

*Rates subject to change without notice 

Back to top


_it would be cheaper to park at city walk garage and take the water taxi to Mama D's at PBH_


----------



## ocalla

macraven:  As usual, thanks for the quick response!! 

Is there a time limit on parking?  Wanted to stroll around and check out the resort since we have never been, and have time for dinner.


----------



## CRSTEPHE

Are PBH pools heated?  Family of 5 heading down in a few days for our first ever Club level stay.  This is a last minute trip and we have not planned a thing! If you have any suggestions, please post!


----------



## macraven

ocalla said:


> macraven:  As usual, thanks for the quick response!!
> 
> Is there a time limit on parking?  Wanted to stroll around and check out the resort since we have never been, and have time for dinner.



_i haven't been back to this thread until just now.

if you are a day visitor, you have until midnight for the fee that you pay for parking._


----------



## macraven

CRSTEPHE said:


> Are PBH pools heated?  Family of 5 heading down in a few days for our first ever Club level stay.  This is a last minute trip and we have not planned a thing! If you have any suggestions, please post!



_yes, the onsite pools are heated.

i'm not sure if the pools will stay open in the evening if the temps are super low.

i just checked accuweather and the lows are not that bad.
looks like you'll still have some swimming weather for your trip.

bring your room key to the pool for towels, you don't need to bring any from your room to use at the pool.
read the check in packet to see the dates and times for pool activities.



sometimes the last minute trips are the best.
no time to worry about a thing.

the only time i ever make a restaurant reservation for city walk is for saturday nights.
other than that, wing it.

_


----------



## CRSTEPHE

Thanks. Started to go to Disney but decided we just didn't have time to schedule fast plus+ and get times we wanted.  Made reservations Thursday night, we leave Monday afternoon and my teen boys are super excited about riding all the coasters and seeing the new WWHP expansion. Last trip to US/IOA was in 2010!  If anyone has tips, must do's, etc... please post.


----------



## Kelli4Cy

Ok.  Had booked 1 night off-site and 1 night at RPR, but then changed my mind and decided to do 2 nights at PBH.  Was this a good choice????

Questions about PBH:
1.  We're doing the Garden View 2 Queen & Portifino Parlor room.  Should I change to a Bay View???
2.  Can I still add club level???  Or is it too late?  Is club level worth it?  Does this only provide breakfast/snacks for 2?
3.  What else do I need to know about PBH???

ETA:  We are a family of 6, staying with a military rate.  That extra info may help!


----------



## macraven

Kelli4Cy said:


> Ok.  Had booked 1 night off-site and 1 night at RPR, but then changed my mind and decided to do 2 nights at PBH.  Was this a good choice????
> 
> Questions about PBH:
> 1.  We're doing the Garden View 2 Queen & Portifino Parlor room.  Should I change to a Bay View???
> 2.  Can I still add club level???  Or is it too late?  Is club level worth it?  Does this only provide breakfast/snacks for 2?
> 3.  What else do I need to know about PBH???
> 
> ETA:  We are a family of 6, staying with a military rate.  That extra info may help!



_you're talking to the choir here, of course it was a good deal to do a 2 night stay onsite.

call and ask reservations if club is available if that is what you want.
sometimes you can add club when you check in but if it is full, they can't let you add it.

those that are booked for club are not always on the same floor that the club lounge is located._


----------



## Kelli4Cy

macraven said:


> _you're talking to the choir here, *of course it was a good deal to do a 2 night stay onsite.*
> 
> call and ask reservations if club is available if that is what you want.
> sometimes you can add club when you check in but if it is full, they can't let you add it.
> 
> those that are booked for club are not always on the same floor that the club lounge is located._



Haha!  Thanks!

So what does "club" include?  Is there a set price per room?  Is it per guest?


----------



## macraven

Kelli4Cy said:


> Haha!  Thanks!
> 
> So what does "club" include?  Is there a set price per room?  Is it per guest?



_if you want to know what the club lounge offerings and time period have been this past week, go to the thread about pbh and read what goofy posted.
(she stayed club and made a list of what she found available there food wise.)

she and her family stayed club and went to the club lounge for the food offerings.

the rate for a club room is higher than the room without it.

it allows you and your entire family in your rooms to use the club lounge.
they have a breakfast period, and evening period where hot and cold foods are out for anyone staying on the club booking.

there will be soda, water, coffee and tea and light snacks the entire day in the club lounge.
the dinner period has the appetizers, general food offerings, dessert periods.
also a time period for beer and wine.

there is no cost for the lounge drinks and foods as it is covered in your room rate when staying club.
if you want a brand drink or wine, there is a charge for that but reasonable.

for those that don't book club level, if there are openings when you check in, it usually is about $100 more a day for the usage of the club lounge.

you can use the TM's at the lounge to print out your plane boarding tickets,
but you can have that done at the concierge desk in the lobby/free.

i've stayed club level only at hrh and rpr.
since i usually go solo, it's not worth the extra money for me.
even when i have taken a couple of my sons, still not to my advantage for us to stay club.  they are fussy eaters except for breakfast.

the dinner hour starting at 5:00 pm at club is not meant to be a meal but more of a light meal.

we prefer to eat at city walk or in one of the hotel restaurants and not be pressed to be back at the hotel to catch the lounge offerings.

it's all a personal choice of how you want to spend your time and place to snack.
some love club and always book it.
haven't heard of anyone complaining that have booked club not being worth it for them and their families.

it might be a good deal for you and the family.
since you are staying with the MIL discount, i don't think you could check what the rates would be for your room on the booking website.
you could call and ask reservations to find out though.

find out the costs difference between what you presently have and what it could be with adding club.
you could then figure out what it would cost for your family to have breakfast each morning with or without the benefit of the club lounge 
it could be a deal breaker for you since there are 6 in your group.
_


----------



## macraven

_Kelli4Cy

go to the thread
"Any recent reviews of PBH Club "that Goofy! created.


you will find the food offerings and time periods in that thread.


_


----------



## Kelli4Cy

macraven said:


> _if you want to know what the club lounge offerings and time period have been this past week, go to the thread about pbh and read what goofy posted.
> (she stayed club and made a list of what she found available there food wise.)
> 
> she and her family stayed club and went to the club lounge for the food offerings.
> 
> the rate for a club room is higher than the room without it.
> 
> it allows you and your entire family in your rooms to use the club lounge.
> they have a breakfast period, and evening period where hot and cold foods are out for anyone staying on the club booking.
> 
> there will be soda, water, coffee and tea and light snacks the entire day in the club lounge.
> the dinner period has the appetizers, general food offerings, dessert periods.
> also a time period for beer and wine.
> 
> there is no cost for the lounge drinks and foods as it is covered in your room rate when staying club.
> if you want a brand drink or wine, there is a charge for that but reasonable.
> 
> for those that don't book club level, if there are openings when you check in, it usually is about $100 more a day for the usage of the club lounge.
> 
> you can use the TM's at the lounge to print out your plane boarding tickets,
> but you can have that done at the concierge desk in the lobby/free.
> 
> i've stayed club level only at hrh and rpr.
> since i usually go solo, it's not worth the extra money for me.
> even when i have taken a couple of my sons, still not to my advantage for us to stay club.  they are fussy eaters except for breakfast.
> 
> the dinner hour starting at 5:00 pm at club is not meant to be a meal but more of a light meal.
> 
> we prefer to eat at city walk or in one of the hotel restaurants and not be pressed to be back at the hotel to catch the lounge offerings.
> 
> it's all a personal choice of how you want to spend your time and place to snack.
> some love club and always book it.
> haven't heard of anyone complaining that have booked club not being worth it for them and their families.
> 
> it might be a good deal for you and the family.
> since you are staying with the MIL discount, i don't think you could check what the rates would be for your room on the booking website.
> you could call and ask reservations to find out though.
> 
> find out the costs difference between what you presently have and what it could be with adding club.
> you could then figure out what it would cost for your family to have breakfast each morning with or without the benefit of the club lounge
> it could be a deal breaker for you since there are 6 in your group.
> _



Thank you!  I had read that thread and the thing that had me most excited was the available water all day.  We drink lots of water!  LOL



macraven said:


> _Kelli4Cy
> 
> go to the thread
> "Any recent reviews of PBH Club "that Goofy! created.
> 
> 
> you will find the food offerings and time periods in that thread.
> 
> 
> _



Thanks!  I read that one and am going to call to find out if club level is available for us.


----------



## yolie912

Hi
How does 5 people fit at the hard rock?


----------



## Dawgfan81

Any idea when the APH rates come out for May? Looking to book a week at the HRR.


----------



## CPanther95

Kelli4Cy said:


> Ok.  Had booked 1 night off-site and 1 night at RPR, but then changed my mind and decided to do 2 nights at PBH.  Was this a good choice????



People get caught up in the EP (which is an absolutely tremendous benefit) and it tends to make it seem that you are paying a premium to stay onsite solely for that benefit. That couldn't be further from the truth. The PBH is truly a deluxe resort with many fantastic amenities and conveniences. It is a resort that surpasses the Grand Floridian - and far surpasses any other Disney "Deluxe" accommodation.

I understand focusing on the EP if someone's budget absolutely doesn't allow an onsite stay - then trying to coordinate 2 EP days with a single night at one of the resorts. But rest assured, the premium you are paying isn't just for EP - if your budget allows it, you will be getting a tremendous value for the dollars spent at the resort - even if you ignore the EPs.


----------



## Kelli4Cy

CPanther95 said:


> People get caught up in the EP (which is an absolutely tremendous benefit) and it tends to make it seem that you are paying a premium to stay onsite solely for that benefit. That couldn't be further from the truth. The PBH is truly a deluxe resort with many fantastic amenities and conveniences. It is a resort that surpasses the Grand Floridian - and far surpasses any other Disney "Deluxe" accommodation.
> 
> I understand focusing on the EP if someone's budget absolutely doesn't allow an onsite stay - then trying to coordinate 2 EP days with a single night at one of the resorts. But rest assured, the premium you are paying isn't just for EP - if your budget allows it, you will be getting a tremendous value for the dollars spent at the resort - even if you ignore the EPs.



Love hearing your thoughts on this!  We are really looking forward to staying at PBH.  The EPs are definitely what persuaded me to look at an on-site resort and I am so glad that I did!  The EP benefits alone seem worth it to me.  So, with a glowing review of the resort from you, it makes it seem like an even better decision.  Thank you!


----------



## scoobydooby

What is the position with deluxe rooms for club level at HRH? I scrolled through and found a 2009 post stating there are 4 but they can only be requested not booked. Is this still accurate? We have 4 nights HRH club level booked and fully paid for August 2015 but I could not book a deluxe room. As I have two teenagers of opposite genders I was really hoping for a 5th pull out bed space. Can anyone advise me? I don't mind paying more for it if it is possible to book it.


----------



## saskdw

scoobydooby said:


> What is the position with deluxe rooms for club level at HRH? I scrolled through and found a 2009 post stating there are 4 but they can only be requested not booked. Is this still accurate? We have 4 nights HRH club level booked and fully paid for August 2015 but I could not book a deluxe room. As I have two teenagers of opposite genders I was really hoping for a 5th pull out bed space. Can anyone advise me? I don't mind paying more for it if it is possible to book it.


 
I'm wondering about this as well. I thought I read somewhere that the Deluxe rooms were club level and was wondering if we book a Deluxe room where they are located? Are there Deluxe club level rooms? I know there is no online booking category for that, but maybe you have to call for those?


----------



## pixeegrl

saskdw said:


> I'm wondering about this as well. I thought I read somewhere that the Deluxe rooms were club level and was wondering if we book a Deluxe room where they are located? Are there Deluxe club level rooms? I know there is no online booking category for that, but maybe you have to call for those?


Still the same, you can't book them only request them. You can call and put in a request a few days before your trip but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## scoobydooby

Thank you for the answer. I shall keep my fingers crossed then and hope to get lucky by calling a few days in advance.


----------



## soniam

I can't find this anywhere. Is there somewhere in RPR or possibly City Walk to buy a small thing of milk and cereal? We were originally planning on eating breakfast at the hotel but prefer to eat something quick in the room. Now that some of the rooms have refrigerators, this might be a possibility. Thanks


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> I can't find this anywhere. Is there somewhere in RPR or possibly City Walk to buy a small thing of milk and cereal? We were originally planning on eating breakfast at the hotel but prefer to eat something quick in the room. Now that some of the rooms have refrigerators, this might be a possibility. Thanks




_when i stayed at rpr in october, there were pints of milk/one serving cereal sold in the shop in the lobby.
don't know if they still are selling it as that was 4 months back.

the front part of this shop has lots of assorted merchandise and tees.
the back part has the snacks, otc medicines and miscellaneous items._


----------



## DPCummerbund

macraven said:


> _when i stayed at rpr in october, there were pints of milk/one serving cereal sold in the shop in the lobby.
> don't know if they still are selling it as that was 4 months back.
> 
> the front part of this shop has lots of assorted merchandise and tees.
> the back part has the snacks, otc medicines and miscellaneous items._



That's good to hear, I've been wondering about "grab and go" breakfasty stuff too. I've seen a listing for several stores in RPR - one called Treasures of Bali, one called Toko Gifts. I haven't seen inside any of them, but the Toko Gifts looked more like a regular gift shop, with t-shirts and stuff, so I assume it's that one?

Also, I think I heard that the main restaurant in the lobby (Orchid Court) has some quick breakfast items as well. Is that pretty much the same selection?

We're taking a taxi on the way in, and I'm still debating whether it's worth it to ask the driver to stop at a market on the way in, but now I think there's probably enough of a selection to keep us happy, especially since the rooms don't have kitchenettes or anything.


----------



## macraven

DPCummerbund said:


> That's good to hear, I've been wondering about "grab and go" breakfasty stuff too. I've seen a listing for several stores in RPR - one called Treasures of Bali, one called Toko Gifts. I haven't seen inside any of them, but the Toko Gifts looked more like a regular gift shop, with t-shirts and stuff, so I assume it's that one?
> 
> Also, I think I heard that the main restaurant in the lobby (Orchid Court) has some quick breakfast items as well. Is that pretty much the same selection?
> 
> We're taking a taxi on the way in, and I'm still debating whether it's worth it to ask the driver to stop at a market on the way in, but now I think there's probably enough of a selection to keep us happy, especially since the rooms don't have kitchenettes or anything.


Orchid court opens at 6:00 am every morning.
they close at 11 but on weekends, close at noon.

_it's all ala carte set up.
fruit, bagels, muffins, cold cereal, bread for toast, jelly/jams, yogurts, etc.
coffee, tea, etc
juices, milk, etc
decent and cheap selection for the basic simple breakfast.

they have toaster any one can use.

each has an individual charge so it depends on what you if it is "cheap" or expensive.

even though i use the keurig in my room, i still get a cup of coffee at orchid if i snack there.
save your coffee cup and you can have a free refill that morning.

Treasures of Bali is near the pool, entrance to this shop is from the outside 
they have a ice cream freezer where i get my frozen treats....
they have clothes and misc items also

toko gifts has a little of everything but it is a small store.
soft drinks in a cooler, snack foods, sundries, toiletries, magazines, etc besides the merch.

there is another shop near valet that has select items for sale.
i have seen the merch in this shop change each year.
last year it was carved wooden animals.
if they would have had small cats, not large ones, my money would have been spent there.

if you are staying for 2 nights, 3 days, you might want to walk to the small shopping area that is near PBH.
you would save some money by buying there.
i have walked to it and then cabbed it back to rpr for $5.

a case of water, soda or booze is cheaper there than buying at the hotels or parks.
walgreens is about a 10-15 minute walk from pbh._


----------



## soniam

Do the Keurig machines in the rooms provide hot water for tea? I will probably have my own tea bags. I have only used the commercial/office Keurigs, not the smaller ones. Thanks


----------



## macraven

_there are tea pods in the room.

if you want to use your own tea bags, just run hot water thru the keurig.


i always do a run through with water to make sure the machine is clean before i use the pods.
the water comes out hot.

i use the tap water from the sink faucet for doing that._


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

I heard that RPR is in renovation. Anybody knows the plan ? when each tower will start / finish the renovation?
tks


----------



## macraven

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:


> I heard that RPR is in renovation. Anybody knows the plan ? when each tower will start / finish the renovation?
> tks




_tower 1 presently under renovations.
have not heard when rooms in the entire tower will be completed._


----------



## DMOMof3

Does the RPR have Queen club rooms? all I see available are the King club rooms?

To clarify, the rooms with access to club level


----------



## macraven

_all rooms are 2 queens or 1 king.
more queen beds i believe._


----------



## cutielgr1

I'm going to RPR in May for the first time. Any tips or advice.


----------



## macraven

cutielgr1 said:


> I'm going to RPR in May for the first time. Any tips or advice.


_www.universalorlando.com has a lot of info their site.

quite a few of the threads in the forums on the darkside has reports, pictures and info about the hotel._


----------



## cutielgr1

macraven said:


> www.universalorlando.com has a lot of info their site.
> 
> quite a few of the threads in the forums on the darkside has reports, pictures and info about the hotel.


thanks for the info


----------



## yellowfish78

Doing one night Cabana Bay before moving to RPR...was told that they do not transfer luggage from Cabana Bay  - only between the Big Three.  ??  What would be the best way to accomplish moving luggage knowing it will be a park day for me and a 5 year old? Walk it? Store luggage at Cabana Bay and get it during afternoon break? Shuttle to City Walk Entrance then shuttle to RPR?


----------



## macraven

_easiest way is a $5 cab ride_


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

does anybody knows how the RPR renovation is going? How much was completed ? what are the plan ? when it's planned to be completed? tks


----------



## macraven

_T1 has the 3 upper floors completed.
have no idea when the entire tower will be done.

the other two towers will have work started one at a time once T1 done._


----------



## mgpan

cutielgr1 said:


> I'm going to RPR in May for the first time. Any tips or advice.



Make any room requests in advance, but beware.  I had requested to get at least one of Tower 1, high floor with theme park view in newly remodeled room.  What i got at check-in at 1 pm was Tower 3, floor two, parking lot/bamboo view.  Couldn't have been further from my requests if they tried.  Worse was the room had a fully stocked minibar and not the empty fridge the new rooms have.  However, when i went back to desk to request free fridge to store bottled water since they couldn't do any better than that with a room request made a month in advance and re-requested 4 days before check-in, a newly remodeled room in Tower 1 facing the parks had "just become available".  Sometimes it depends on which front desk person you get at check-in.  Also, as you may read elsewhere the nachos at the pool are huge!  And the poolside movie at night with ice cream from the snack shed is a great way to wind down from a busy day.


----------



## simplymama

Do any of the Universal Resorts have connecting rooms available. We will be booking 3 rooms, but would like two to be connecting because we still have 4 children under 18?


----------



## macraven

simplymama said:


> Do any of the Universal Resorts have connecting rooms available. We will be booking 3 rooms, but would like two to be connecting because we still have 4 children under 18?



_yes, some rooms are connecting.
request that when you make your reservation.
if you have young children and need the additional rooms, they can block in advance,  your room assignment for the request._


----------



## yolie912

How many people have gotten their room requests at Portofino?


----------



## fflmaster

What room requests would you make if staying at Hard Rock? 

Currently booked for pool view. 

Also, if your a VIP Hard Rock member can you upgrade to a Deluxe suite automatically if available? Would like two queen beds with pull out sofa.


----------



## mickeydonalgoofyyyy

Hi! We will be checking in at RPR in 20 days for our first Universal stay! I have a few questions.  I was wondering what the best bet of making a room request? Should we call, email, or fax? Also, how/when do we find out which of the 2 parks has early entry? Finally is the internet still $10 a day? Thank you so much!


----------



## Mommy a Deux

mickeydonalgoofyyyy said:


> Hi! We will be checking in at RPR in 20 days for our first Universal stay! I have a few questions.  I was wondering what the best bet of making a room request? Should we call, email, or fax? Also, how/when do we find out which of the 2 parks has early entry? Finally is the internet still $10 a day? Thank you so much!


At RPR now, and we didn't make any room request, so can't address that. However, WiFi is free in the lobby (and you can get it at the pool) and you can connect up to 4 devices in your room for free. Between 4 and 8 devices, and it's $14.95 a day. As DH and I are techno-geeks it was worth it to us.


----------



## Mommy a Deux

Oh. and IOA currently has early entry, I don't see any reason for it to change in the next month, but the front desk or concierge can tell you. Barring that, there are signs on the way to the water taxi telling you that it is IOA that has early entry.


----------



## mickeydonalgoofyyyy

Thank you so much Mommy a Deux!


----------



## Mouskemom

What is the phone number for the front desk at Portofino Bay Hotel?


----------



## postalcop

Hi, I will be staying at Royal Pacific. ad was wondering , has any one used the washer/dryers? ,what buildings are they in and do they take coins or Credit cards?
thanks
Sue


----------



## damo

Mouskemom said:


> What is the phone number for the front desk at Portofino Bay Hotel?



407-503-1000


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Who do you guys suggest booking through? Looking at either 1 night @ RPR 2 nts @ CB or 2 nts @ RPR...
I currently have reservations through orbitz but read on another thread about cheaptickets? But also saw a TON of complaints online about them so their good prices make me nervous!


----------



## macraven

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Who do you guys suggest booking through? Looking at either 1 night @ RPR 2 nts @ CB or 2 nts @ RPR...
> I currently have reservations through orbitz but read on another thread about cheaptickets? But also saw a TON of complaints online about them so their good prices make me nervous!




_in order for me to keep my loews youfirst status, i need to book directly thru UO/Loews
but if i wanted to book with a third party for the motherland, i probably would not be using the third party vendors.
i prefer to be the one that holds the reservation from the begining.
i know a ressie can be transfered back to the one that made it but i'm not willing to go thru that process.

cheap tickets and orbitz i thought were the same company or at least owned by the same group.
i could be wrong on that.

i read on a thread in these forums the discount limits were changed a few weeks back.
if there is not much of a difference between the rates of 3rd party vendors to UO, go with UO booking.

if the reservation you made prior and still holding is a large savings, stay with that.



if i read a lot of complaints about a booking vendor, i would be concerned also.
_


----------



## canadiankim

I booked with Cheaptickets and got a decent savings of around 25%.  I was worried also about third party bookings but I contacted RPR and had our booking confirmed and also made our requests for the rooms.

Now nothing is guaranteed for the requests for the rooms, but the rooms are there and I have RPR reservation numbers as well as the Cheaptickets one so I don`t expect any problems.


----------



## sheila14

I have stayed at all 3 resorts here is how I see it: if you love music and noise (especially by the pool) stay at HRH, if you want quietness and don't want to spend a fortune with hotel fees stay at RP but if you gave a few extra dollars and want the experience of a gorgeous hotel stay at Portofino and ask for a room overlooking the bay!! All 3 hotels are beautiful and worth the extra money to stay onsite.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

How is the WIFI in the Royal Paific ? What about the room ? and in the common areas?
Usable for something like Skype?
Thanks


----------



## macraven

_i've never had an issue with the wifi at rpr.
worked fine in my room, and throughout the lobby areas.


haven't skyped so no idea about that _


----------



## purple hippo

fflmaster said:


> What room requests would you make if staying at Hard Rock?
> 
> Currently booked for pool view.
> 
> Also, if your a VIP Hard Rock member can you upgrade to a Deluxe suite automatically if available? Would like two queen beds with pull out sofa.



Would like to know as well.....we are staying at the beginning of October.  Thanks!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

mgpan said:


> Make any room requests in advance, but beware.  I had requested to get at least one of Tower 1, high floor with theme park view in newly remodeled room.  What i got at check-in at 1 pm was Tower 3, floor two, parking lot/bamboo view.  Couldn't have been further from my requests if they tried.  Worse was the room had a fully stocked minibar and not the empty fridge the new rooms have.  However, when i went back to desk to request free fridge to store bottled water since they couldn't do any better than that with a room request made a month in advance and re-requested 4 days before check-in, a newly remodeled room in Tower 1 facing the parks had "just become available".  Sometimes it depends on which front desk person you get at check-in.  Also, as you may read elsewhere the nachos at the pool are huge!  And the poolside movie at night with ice cream from the snack shed is a great way to wind down from a busy day.



Good to know this but I guess any requests I make ill take with a pinch of Salt, but would love a theme park view and high floor


----------



## sdd1841

Going the week of Sept 19 - 2 days at Universal - probably looking to stay on site that Monday night the 20th with park to park tickets.....considering getting a room for 1 night for express pass and early access. Will be staying with family for the other nights....my question, is it worth it and which hotel would you book?


----------



## macraven

_staying only one night, book the cheapest room of the 3._


----------



## Derryfam

Hi folks

Does anyone know which tower has the interconnecting rooms? We have booked this on our reservation and wanted an idea where we would be? x


----------



## damo

Derryfam said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anyone know which tower has the interconnecting rooms? We have booked this on our reservation and wanted an idea where we would be? x



All towers have interconnecting rooms.


----------



## married2mm

Hi.

We've booked one night at rpr for express pass.
Are there taxis outside to take us back to aoa-
Or order from desk-which would be best/ cheapest?!


----------



## damo

married2mm said:


> Hi.
> 
> We've booked one night at rpr for express pass.
> Are there taxis outside to take us back to aoa-
> Or order from desk-which would be best/ cheapest?!



There are town cars outside the deluxe hotels but they can hail to a cab too.  Cabs are constantly arriving and departing.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

First time at Universal. Have booked CBR for Nov 20 & 21, the Friday & Saturday before Tgiving. I am now seeing RPR for 288/night.  Is that the cheapest I will probably see it? Not really in budget but the Express pass is so tempting. Could I do first night at RPR, second at CBR? Our flight is 5pm Sunday, not sure how much time we'll get in park that day.


----------



## macraven

_yes, do the deluxe the first night and the value the next night.
you will be able to use the express lines for the day you check in to the deluxe and the day you check out of it for Cbay_


----------



## CyndiLouWho

macraven said:


> _yes, do the deluxe the first night and the value the next night.
> you will be able to use the express lines for the day you check in to the deluxe and the day you check out of it for Cbay_


Thanks. Will universal transfer our luggage from one resort to the next?


----------



## CyndiLouWho

CyndiLouWho said:


> Thanks. Will universal transfer our luggage from one resort to the next?



Never mind. I caved and booked both nights at RPR.


----------



## macraven

_enjoy your stay !!_


----------



## englishrose47

Is the walk from RPR to Cabana Bay long , I am guessing not as I saw the Cab fare as $5.


----------



## macraven

_i would guess it could be about a 15 minute walk.

really depends on your walking pace._


----------



## englishrose47

macraven said:


> _i would guess it could be about a 15 minute walk.
> 
> really depends on your walking pace._


 That seems doable !! They have a nice Foodcourt I want to check out !!!


----------



## jzswank

We are planning to go to Universal Nov. 25 and 26 (Thanksgiving) so need a hotel Wed to Friday.  We are wanting to pick either Hard Rock Hotel, Portofino Bay Resort, or Royal Pacific Resort.  I have read that Hard Rock Hotel is super close. We have been to lobby of Portofino Bay Resort to visit friends and walk 15 minutes to Universal and really liked the vibe of that hotel.  Hard Rock Hotel is cheapest out of three but I have read it could be noisy. We are looking for elegance, nice ambiance and high end.  Which out of the three do you recommend?


----------



## macraven

_hrh is probably the closest deluxe to the studios.
rpr, if you walk, is closet to ioa.

if it is only two of you, i would pick rpr.
i enjoy the ambiance there, the lobby is circular and inviting.
this hotel has 4 eateries on site.
jakes, island dining room, bula bar, tchoup chop.

if you have more than 2 in your group, go with pbr.
larger rooms.
longest walk from the 3 deluxe to the parks would be pbr.

water taxi is your friend.
use that if you stay here._


----------



## jzswank

Thanks for your detailed reply. We ended up booking HRH club room.  I'll post my review after we stay!


----------



## rlahansler

Coming to Universal August 2016.  Us a family a family of 4 (Husband/Myself/16yr old boy and 13ry old girl) plus 2 of their friends.  This is mine and my daughters 2nd time here but I am not counting the first time as we were hardly there... So this is basically our first time.  I really want to stay at Hard Rock but with 6 of us I see none of the rooms accomodate that many.  Is my only option 2 connecting rooms? I like the fact that we can get early entry and fast pass privileges.  I looked at Cabana Bay and they only offer early entry... Not sure if Hard Rock is really worth it.  We will be staying 3 nights (3 days).  We will be arriving from Beach Club Villas so should we take a Mears Cab? Whats our options for getting to the airport at end of trip?  Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## damo

rlahansler said:


> Coming to Universal August 2016.  Us a family a family of 4 (Husband/Myself/16yr old boy and 13ry old girl) plus 2 of their friends.  This is mine and my daughters 2nd time here but I am not counting the first time as we were hardly there... So this is basically our first time.  I really want to stay at Hard Rock but with 6 of us I see none of the rooms accomodate that many.  Is my only option 2 connecting rooms? I like the fact that we can get early entry and fast pass privileges.  I looked at Cabana Bay and they only offer early entry... Not sure if Hard Rock is really worth it.  We will be staying 3 nights (3 days).  We will be arriving from Beach Club Villas so should we take a Mears Cab? Whats our options for getting to the airport at end of trip?  Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.



Two rooms would be your cheapest option at the HRH.  I would suggest staying onsite at a deluxe next summer since Kong will have just opened and the parks will be very busy.

The are town cars and taxi vans at the hotels for transportation.


----------



## macraven

_if your stay will be weekdays, rooms can be cheaper.
weekend rates are always higher in costs.

connecting rooms would work best for your group.
if you need to cut some costs, book 2 nights at hrh and get the free unlimited express pass usage.
on the third day, check out of hrh and move to Cbay hotel.

your express pass from hrh will continue with you on that third day util you leave the parks on day three.

you still will have early entry rights when you swith to the value hotel from the deluxe.

book the room at Cbay that accomodates 6 in the room._


----------



## rlahansler

damo said:


> Two rooms would be your cheapest option at the HRH.  I would suggest staying onsite at a deluxe next summer since Kong will have just opened and the parks will be very busy.
> 
> The are town cars and taxi vans at the hotels for transportation.


 Thank you


----------



## rlahansler

macraven said:


> _if your stay will be weekdays, rooms can be cheaper.
> weekend rates are always higher in costs.
> 
> connecting rooms would work best for your group.
> if you need to cut some costs, book 2 nights at hrh and get the free unlimited express pass usage.
> on the third day, check out of hrh and move to Cbay hotel.
> 
> your express pass from hrh will continue with you on that third day util you leave the parks on day three.
> 
> you still will have early entry rights when you swith to the value hotel from the deluxe.
> 
> book the room at Cbay that accomodates 6 in the room._


 Is the express pass really worth it?  Isnt getting into the park a hour early good enough?


----------



## damo

rlahansler said:


> Is the express pass really worth it?  Isnt getting into the park a hour early good enough?



Having express is lovely and definitely worth it.  However, it isn't going to ruin your vacation if you don't have it.


----------



## bltman

Staying at RPR Jurassic suite Sat Nov 14th and Sun Nov 15.  We plan to relax and go to pool on the 14th and then go to the parks on the 15th and 16th.  RPR appears to be sold out (all room categories) on  Saturday the 15th (which I find strange for that time of year unless many rooms are shut for reno - its not even sold out on the 21st).  How does the fact that it is sold out impact pool crowds, restaurants, etc.? Should I expect wall to wall people that afternoon?


----------



## realpatt

Would you need the express pass during the week in early March?


----------



## Ronferr80

Hope this isn't a silly question but was wondering if my parents are florida residents and book a room using a discount, does everyone in that room need to be a Florida resident or could my kids and I stay with them?   Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Ronferr80

sheila14 said:


> I have stayed at all 3 resorts here is how I see it: if you love music and noise (especially by the pool) stay at HRH, if you want quietness and don't want to spend a fortune with hotel fees stay at RP but if you gave a few extra dollars and want the experience of a gorgeous hotel stay at Portofino and ask for a room overlooking the bay!! All 3 hotels are beautiful and worth the extra money to stay onsite.



Bringing my family to Universal in April 2016 for 3 nights and staying on-site for first time.    Did you happen to see the Despicable me rooms at Portofino??  I'm all over the place at which resort to stay at with my kids (Ages 6,4,1).   I was leaning towards Portofino because of the despicable me room but I know RP has the Jurassic rooms, and Hard Rock just sounds super kids friendly?? curious what your opinion would be for my kids ages and your experience at all of them.   Thanks in Advance!!!!


----------



## Mpls Mom of 4

Ronferr80 said:


> Bringing my family to Universal in April 2016 for 3 nights and staying on-site for first time.    Did you happen to see the Despicable me rooms at Portofino??  I'm all over the place at which resort to stay at with my kids (Ages 6,4,1).   I was leaning towards Portofino because of the despicable me room but I know RP has the Jurassic rooms, and Hard Rock just sounds super kids friendly?? curious what your opinion would be for my kids ages and your experience at all of them.   Thanks in Advance!!!!


Hi - We have stayed at HRH and RP and are staying at PB in December.  I would suggest, based on my knowledge, RP for your family.  HRH is a resort that is great for teens, but is very loud (I'm deaf - but so I've been told  ) so it may be hard to get the kids down for a nap if they are napping during the day.  We loved RP - they have a great kids program at the pool that our 4 boys love, and they have great dining options (Jake's is super good).  The Jurassic park suites would be perfect for your family.


----------



## contemporarymom

Quick question.  We've stayed onsite at Universal before but it's been a few years.  I can't remember if we were allowed to check in before 3:00, leave our luggage, get express passes and go to the parks?  We're staying PBH club level and plan on getting in very early on our check-in date.

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## pcstang

contemporarymom said:


> Quick question.  We've stayed onsite at Universal before but it's been a few years.  I can't remember if we were allowed to check in before 3:00, leave our luggage, get express passes and go to the parks?  We're staying PBH club level and plan on getting in very early on our check-in date.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all help!


Yes


----------



## contemporarymom

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Mpls Mom of 4

contemporarymom said:


> Quick question.  We've stayed onsite at Universal before but it's been a few years.  I can't remember if we were allowed to check in before 3:00, leave our luggage, get express passes and go to the parks?  We're staying PBH club level and plan on getting in very early on our check-in date.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all help!


Yes, the last two times we have stayed onsite, we've been able to check in, leave our luggage and head to the parks.  This was transferring from a Disney hotel around 10 or 11 am too.


----------



## Puggle

I'd love to see the first post of this thread reinstated - it's not really a starting place without it!


----------



## damo

Puggle said:


> I'd love to see the first post of this thread reinstated - it's not really a starting place without it!



So much has changed since 2007.  What was a good starting point then may not be a good starting point now.


----------



## porterbl1

Is there a refrigerator in standard PBR rooms?


----------



## pcstang

No there is not.


----------



## klmall




----------



## edk35

Staying at Royal Pacific in April for 4 nights. We have been to Universal a few times, but the last time was in 2012. My 17 year old will be there to perform in Universal with his steel drum band. They are staying at the new resort that does not offer early entry. My daughter and I are going to stay at RP. I am looking forward to staying on property for the first time.


----------



## grumpydad74

This question may have been asked but wondering if anybody knows if all the rooms have been renovated at Royal Pacific?


----------



## bumbershoot

edk35 said:


> Staying at Royal Pacific in April for 4 nights. We have been to Universal a few times, but the last time was in 2012. My 17 year old will be there to perform in Universal with his steel drum band. They are staying at the new resort that does not offer early entry. My daughter and I are going to stay at RP. I am looking forward to staying on property for the first time.



The new resorts (Cabana Bay is open...will Sapphire be open for your trip?) do have early entry.  What they do not have is express pass.



grumpydad74 said:


> This question may have been asked but wondering if anybody knows if all the rooms have been renovated at Royal Pacific?



No.  There are some current posts on the main page about it.


----------



## OZMom

I apologize for being ignorant, but this is our first trip to Universal, though we are Disney fanatics. We are traveling in April of this year, considering hard rock, but after reading this thread I am thinking of moving to RP. I don't see anything on the website about the themed rooms. Can someone point me in the direction of that information. Also, is there anything I NEED to know about staying at Universal vs staying at Disney?

Edited to add: How many days would you recommend in the parks. We have 2 kids who are 5 and 6. We're not huge on the big thrill rides, but will be going on a good number of rides while there.


----------



## angierae

We're checking into RPR on Friday.  Am I remembering correctly that they have Keurig's in the room?  Do they have disposable cups in the room, and do they have lids, or should I buy a pack of disposable cups with lids to bring?  I need my coffee in the morning but I don't want to carry around more than I have to once I leave for the parks.  (Also, if it's Keurigs, I can bring my own preferred kcups, which would be nice.)


----------



## RMulieri

OZMom said:


> I apologize for being ignorant, but this is our first trip to Universal, though we are Disney fanatics. We are traveling in April of this year, considering hard rock, but after reading this thread I am thinking of moving to RP. I don't see anything on the website about the themed rooms. Can someone point me in the direction of that information. Also, is there anything I NEED to know about staying at Universal vs staying at Disney?
> 
> Edited to add: How many days would you recommend in the parks. We have 2 kids who are 5 and 6. We're not huge on the big thrill rides, but will be going on a good number of rides while there.


The family suites at the resorts are generally the only themed rooms( they are not cheap ) .Portofino has Despicable me , Royal Pacific Jurassic park and I am not sure what Hard Rock has. We do 4 parks days, 2 per park .You would be fine with 3 , 1 for each and 1 for whatever you miss .


----------



## RMulieri

angierae said:


> We're checking into RPR on Friday.  Am I remembering correctly that they have Keurig's in the room?  Do they have disposable cups in the room, and do they have lids, or should I buy a pack of disposable cups with lids to bring?  I need my coffee in the morning but I don't want to carry around more than I have to once I leave for the parks.  (Also, if it's Keurigs, I can bring my own preferred kcups, which would be nice.)


Yes there are Keurigs and I am pretty sure there are a couple to-go cups with lids too


----------



## livibug

We are headed to Siesta Key in June and with the price of flights, it makes sense for us to fly in a few days early so we thought it would be cool to go to universal for 3 days.  I want to make sure I understand this correctly and its still valid - if we stay 1 night at Royal Pacific, we get unlimited express and early entry for 2 days?  I am assuming the parks will open at 8/9am in the summer?  So we could "check in" on Thursday at 7am, get our keys and then check out Friday morning and have the unlimited access and early entry for both Thursday and Friday?


----------



## angierae

RMulieri said:


> Yes there are Keurigs and I am pretty sure there are a couple to-go cups with lids too



Thank you!


----------



## DMOMof3

livibug said:


> We are headed to Siesta Key in June and with the price of flights, it makes sense for us to fly in a few days early so we thought it would be cool to go to universal for 3 days.  I want to make sure I understand this correctly and its still valid - if we stay 1 night at Royal Pacific, we get unlimited express and early entry for 2 days?  I am assuming the parks will open at 8/9am in the summer?  So we could "check in" on Thursday at 7am, get our keys and then check out Friday morning and have the unlimited access and early entry for both Thursday and Friday?


YES, and so worth it!


----------



## Tara619

We are staying at RPR Tuesday 3/22 to get the express passes for Tuesday and Wednesday. Wednesday night we're staying at Holiday Inn. 

My question is about our luggage Wednesday morning after we check out and go to the parks for the day. Will RPR hold our luggage after we check out and are no longer guests until we can check into HI later that evening?


----------



## pcstang

Tara619 said:


> We are staying at RPR Tuesday 3/22 to get the express passes for Tuesday and Wednesday. Wednesday night we're staying at Holiday Inn.
> 
> My question is about our luggage Wednesday morning after we check out and go to the parks for the day. Will RPR hold our luggage after we check out and are no longer guests until we can check into HI later that evening?


Yes


----------



## goofy4tink

Quick food question...staying club level at HRH in a week or so...just overnight. Can anyone give me an idea of what the food offerings are at club level? Trying to decide what meals we'll need to do, based on what is offered at club level.


----------



## lvdis

Do the rooms at Portofino Bay Hotel have refrigerators?


----------



## Ronferr80

Booked a Despicable Me family suite at Portofino Bay Hotel for April 2016? My inlaws are meeting us there so I was curious if anyone knows what type of room would they have to book to have the best chance of being closest to us?? There is the garden view or bay view and wondering which they should choose. Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## macraven

Have the family member call to book their room stay
And have them give your name and booking dates so you can have rooms near each other

TM that does their booking will tell them the type of rooms that are closest to yours

Then call about 6 days out to repeat your request to be near each other's rooms

Can't say which type of rooms will be near yours at this point as it varies a


----------



## AllieV

Looking to book October 2016 for a week.  There are three of us (our son will be 8).  I'm comparing a Hard Rock deluxe room at 500 sf, a Portofino deluxe room at 490 sf, and a Royal Pacific suite at 670 sf.  All three rooms are within $10/nite of each other.  Do any of them have a kitchen or kitchenette?  The pics I've seen of RP don't look very elegant, but it has more room and an extra TV (so my kid can watch kid stuff).  The rooms and bathrooms in Portofino look great, as does the pool, but it is the farthest from the parks.  

Any suggestions on which may nicer and more comfortable overall?  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

I always stay in a king suite at rpr
The pictures you see on the website are out dated

The towers have been renovated recently and Reno rooms have a small fridge besides the pod coffee makers

The living room has the tv and the sofa is a pull out bed
Rooms are separated with a door

The king suites at hrh that I have stayed in did not have the same type of room set up

I believe they were last renovated a couple of years back 

You can't go wrong with either of them

I prefer rpr due to the ambiance of the hotel 
I like its proximity to city walk and that it has 4 restaurants onsite
Tchoup chop, Bula bar by the pool, Jakes which is open late after midnight and  Island dining room


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

damo said:


> Parking is $12 per night for self park and $15 for valet.



If we have annual passes, I wonder if this would cover parking for our length of stay at the resort?


----------



## damo

AllthingsDisMom said:


> If we have annual passes, I wonder if this would cover parking for our length of stay at the resort?



No.  Annual passes only cover parking at the parks.


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

bummer. Thank you.


----------



## macraven

_the parking at universal hotels are not a bad price.
stay in chicago and pay $40 a night for the hotels.
i've paid high parking rates in ny and dc before too.

but if you do day trips to UO and have the preferred/premier AP, no parking charge at the garage_


----------



## ClareH37

A couple of questions please 

Re. parking, I will not have a car - does the charge get put onto the bill automatically and I have to ask them to take it off, is it best to tell them when I check in I don't have a car?

Re. fridge in room, I have various medicines that must be kept refrigerated, I know there is the $15 a day charge for a fridge but if I am using it for medicinal reasons will they waive the cost?  8 nights x $15 really increases the cost (!)


----------



## schumigirl

ClareH37 said:


> A couple of questions please
> 
> Re. parking, I will not have a car - does the charge get put onto the bill automatically and I have to ask them to take it off, is it best to tell them when I check in I don't have a car?
> 
> Re. fridge in room, I have various medicines that must be kept refrigerated, I know there is the $15 a day charge for a fridge but if I am using it for medicinal reasons will they waive the cost?  8 nights x $15 really increases the cost (!)



Fridges are in all rooms now, free of charge.

They will ask if you have a car at check in, they won't just assume you have.


----------



## ClareH37

schumigirl said:


> Fridges are in all rooms now, free of charge.
> 
> They will ask if you have a car at check in, they won't just assume you have.


Great thank you


----------



## macraven

ClareH37 said:


> A couple of questions please
> 
> Re. parking, I will not have a car - does the charge get put onto the bill automatically and I have to ask them to take it off, is it best to tell them when I check in I don't have a car?
> 
> Re. fridge in room, I have various medicines that must be kept refrigerated, I know there is the $15 a day charge for a fridge but if I am using it for medicinal reasons will they waive the cost?  8 nights x $15 really increases the cost (!)


Suggest you check your hotel bill for charges daily through your room tv station or ask at the lobby desk 

When you check in you are asked if you have a car but sometimes still get a charge for one 

I stay on site various times a year without a car
Most times I have that car add on
I tell them that is an error and it is removed immediately
No, this does not get on my nerves as it happens at other hotels for me

Just be on guard and check your bill at checkout time and have it corrected.

Same with the free fridge for medical needs
Have a note put on your reservation that fridge needed for medical reasons

If you are staying at rpr , a mini fridge is included in their rooms


----------



## schumigirl

mac......you're right of course........I assumed poster was staying at RP.........where fridges aren't standard there can be a charge......but of course free for medical needs.

Glad you caught that........


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Which hotels do not include the free fridge?  We are torn between RPR and HRH.  I currently have a standard 2 queen room booked at HRH, but I keep thinking I should change it to RPR.  I like the larger rooms at HRH, but I like the looks of RPR better.  Anyone ever stayed at both that could offer a good comparison of the two?


----------



## macraven

I have stayed at both many times

Hrh does have more sq footage than rpr
I go solo and could do either hotel but prefer rpr
I love the ambiance of the lobby 
Quite a few shops in the building which changes merchant constantly

I like the choices of onsite eateries also
Bula bar, tchoup chop, Island dining room, jakes which is open after midnight 
The 24 hour room service menu also is good for my needs

Short walk to city walk and iOa pleases me

Overall, it's rpr that I favor but others might lean towards the other two deluxe 
The room size is not an issue for me as I always book a king suite for my hotel stays
I like the layout of those rooms as a door separates the bedroom to the living room

It is strictly personal choice for me.  
A person can't go wrong with any of the three deluxe hotels


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I also prefer the look of RPR.  I have read on here that HRH can be loud.  We want something quiet and relaxing.  Our favorite Disney resort is POR - in the alligator bayou section.  We like the shade and the relaxing atmosphere there.  That's why, even though I'm booked at HRH, I keep thinking we would be probably like RPR better.


----------



## macraven

You could stay at one hotel but do dinner, lunch, breakfast, snack at the other hotel on one of your days 

Get the best of both worlds
Stay at one and spend an afternoon at the other 

Walk thru rpr lobby and then sit around the pool, etc


----------



## EeyoreFan19

We definitely plan on trying all of the different pools.  We'll be there 4 nights, so hopefully do a different one each day.


----------



## BamBam83

Hi! We staying at Portofino Bay last week of October... wondered if anyone used the kids club?? Our boy is 9 and enjoyed kids club on our last hol but that was Majorca and we're a bit unsure if this one will be similar (apologies if that sounds weird)... would be nice to have some quality "us" time too though.... all help appreciated!! xx


----------



## dsmom

it has been many years but loved it when we did use it.  loved the look of the place and staff very attentive.  depending on when you go, can be very slow, our son being the only one there at times.  lots of games and crafts to do, he enjoyed it.


----------



## rac4

Sorry, newb question.  I'm staying at PBR next week.  I made the reservation online, but it didn't give an option to buy tickets to the park(s).  Is it best to wait and buy the tickets at the hotel at check-in and express is added automatically?  If I buy them online without express, do I turn them in and have the hotel upgrade them to Express?  We are only staying 1 night and I'm not sure if we will be going 2 days or just 1 and probably won't know for certain until the night before check-in, so I'd rather wait and see.  But if it makes more sense economically, I'd buy both days, assuming I'd be able to get at least a couple hours in on one of the days and a full day on the other.

TIA!


----------



## macraven

rac4 said:


> Sorry, newb question.  I'm staying at PBR next week.  I made the reservation online, but it didn't give an option to buy tickets to the park(s).  Is it best to wait and buy the tickets at the hotel at check-in and express is added automatically?  If I buy them online without express, do I turn them in and have the hotel upgrade them to Express?  We are only staying 1 night and I'm not sure if we will be going 2 days or just 1 and probably won't know for certain until the night before check-in, so I'd rather wait and see.  But if it makes more sense economically, I'd buy both days, assuming I'd be able to get at least a couple hours in on one of the days and a full day on the other.
> 
> TIA!




_hey, we are your first post, hope i don't let you down...
glad you came here!

a person can book a package which is room and tickets.
or, can book a room and buy the tickets anywhere they want to.
park, online, or 3rd party vendor., etc

when you stay at one of the 3 onsite deluxe hotels, you create the photo id express card.
once you check in at the lobby at pbh, go to the hotel kiosk and follow the directions listed on it for photo id cards.
insert your hotel card, smile, click take picture and it comes out of the machine.

that photo paper id card is what you show to use the express lines in the park.
it is not a feature that is added onto your hotel key card but a separate paper card.


the perk of using the express lines is for the day you check in and the entire park day of when you check out.

you can buy your park ticket online and pick it up at the kiosks or guest services in the park or hotel in some cases.
if you think you will be in the park the day you check out for some hours, you can buy the 2 day park ticket which would be cheaper than buying a one day park ticket.

if you are not sure, and buy a one day only ticket, you can upgrade it (for a 2 day ticket) at guest services before the end of the park day you are there.


buy the park to park ticket so you can do both parks on your visit._


----------



## rac4

Thanks for the info and clearing up my confusion.  Now to decide if I can convince DW to do a 3rd day, since it's free if we purchase 2 days!


----------



## macraven

_Please go through the pages that are current.
Take notes on the posts that are helping you plan your trip.

This thread began in 2007.
It did not become very active until 2011.

I have read through the entire thread twice and feel it is time to create new threads for the hotels.
We need current information to help all who are planning trips or deciding which hotel is best for them.
I will unsticky this thread and let it run its course.

Do post here if you wish but it will no longer be a sticky.

Stickies are made to stay at the top of the first page so it makes it easier for readers to find information on the hotels.
Not sure if we need individual threads for each hotel or to group the deluxe hotels together.

Pm me if you have an opinion to group all onsite hotels into one thread or individual stickys.
I don't want to take away from the theme of this thread is why i am requesting give me your thoughts through the pm system._


----------



## macraven

_We now have a sticky for RPR.

if you posted in this thread and gave information on RPR, do a copy/paste it in the new sticky

i'm only suggesting this as many of you have added great information and pictures these past 18 months.
no need to lose any of that._


----------



## macraven

EeyoreFan19 said:


> Which hotels do not include the free fridge?  We are torn between RPR and HRH.  I currently have a standard 2 queen room booked at HRH, but I keep thinking I should change it to RPR.  I like the larger rooms at HRH, but I like the looks of RPR better.  Anyone ever stayed at both that could offer a good comparison of the two?


_2 hotels have the mini fridge now that renovations have been completed.
i have stayed at both and you can't go wrong with either one.
they each have their plusses and minuses.

i always go with rpr.
i'm swayed by the lobby, and choice of 4 onsite food places.
close walk to city walk is the icing on the cake for me._


----------



## lvdis

macraven said:


> _edited to correct error/2_ _have the mini fridge now that renovations have been completed._


Does this mean that Portofino Bay rooms now all have a mini fridge? That would be fantastic.


----------



## damo

lvdis said:


> Does this mean that Portofino Bay rooms now all have a mini fridge? That would be fantastic.



No fridges at Portofino.


----------



## macraven

_error corrected in above posts_


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Well, I just switched us to RPR.  It just looks like more of a resort than HRH.  We'll definitely check out the pool at HRH, but the themeing at RPR just looks more appealing and restful.  So excited!!!


----------

